# Der "Suche Song" Thread



## chopi (14. Februar 2009)

So,da ja immer wieder Suche song Threads kommen,dachten wir uns,wir machen einen Sammelthread auf.Wenn ihr also ein Lied sucht,schreibt hier alle Informationen rein,die ihr dazu habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*(Beantwortete Anfragen bitte rauseditieren!)*

[edit,herausgefunden und per Pm bedankt ^^]


----------



## StarBlight (14. Februar 2009)

ernten was wir säen ^^


----------



## Teel (14. Februar 2009)

Das lied heisst - "*Wir ernten was wir Säen"*

Hier das Video dazu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kicwl6skmWA


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

/Push

So ein nützlicher Thread sollte nicht übersehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (16. Februar 2009)

/vote for sticky


----------



## Lillyan (16. Februar 2009)

Kein Sticky, keine Pushes mehr. Hier dürfen Lieder gesucht werden, damit hat es sich *schwerseufz*


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube zwar hier wird mir niemand helfen können, aber ich probiere es trotzdem.

Richtung: Deutscher Hip Hop

Das ganze ist eigentlich dissrespekt (diss) lied.
Von einem jüngeren Künster der Bushido, Sido, Fler usw. in diesem Lied disst.

Das ganze ist schon etwas älter. 
Im Video sieht man den Typen mit einem protzigen Auto herumfahren wo hinten auf der Tragfläche
ein Käfig aufgestellt ist und ich glaube eine Person die so aussieht wie Sido (mit der Maske und so) sitzt im Käfig.

Ich glaube der Künstler beginnt mit "D".

Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Das ganze ist natürlich ernst gemeint.


----------



## Ocian (16. Februar 2009)

Im erstem Moment musste ich an Eko denken, der sich wehren wollte.
Ist es das hier?



Doch dann hast du was von dem Protzigen Auto erwähnt, das wiederum errinert mich an kool Savas - Urteil:



Vielleicht bringt dich das zumindest auf eine Spur.


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

Nein die 2 sind es nicht.

Es ist ein "underground" hip hoper
Der ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## Serran (16. Februar 2009)

Du meinst D-Irie


Aber wie das Lied heisst weiss ich nicht...


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

Serran schrieb:


> Du meinst D-Irie




RICHTIG, genau den mein ich!

Dank dir !!!!!!! 

youtube:


dank dir


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nein die 2 sind es nicht.
> 
> Es ist ein "underground" hip hoper
> Der ist nicht bekannt.



Das Video lief des öfteren auf MTV, also nix underground - im HipHop wär allgemein gern alles "Underground"..


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Februar 2009)

D-irie ist doch blöde ^^keiner disst ihn wirklich zurück genau wie bözemann ^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygUwkPIgIKo


disst die ganze szene und keiner antwortet ihm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich hab mal ein Lied gehört und weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie es hieß oder wer es singt. Wenn ihr mir nicht helfen könnt kennt ihr vllt ne Seite wo man solche Fragen stellen kann.

Also das Lied gibt es zweimal:
1. Die Sängerin singt Englisch und son Futzi Spanisch oder Französisch.
2. Die Sängerin singt Englisch und son anderer Futzi singt auch Englisch.

Und die komplett englische Variante klingt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke schonmal


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Februar 2009)

Super, das sind viele nichtssagende Informationen. Musikrichtung? Wo haste das mal gehört? Wann haste das mal gehört, also ungefähres alter?


----------



## LoLTroll (5. März 2009)

kann mir eventuell jmd. sagen wie das "lied" gleich am Anfang heißt?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=45...60384&hl=de

Und eventuell noch weitere Künstler/ Orchester, die auch soetwas machen.

Ich danke vielmals im Voraus =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. März 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> kann mir eventuell jmd. sagen wie das "lied" gleich am Anfang heißt?


ich glaube das ist ein remix, bzw eine gesampelte version. die melodie ist von bittersweet symphony.
(wenn du die stelle meinst, wo zum ersten mal im vid "gesungen" wird)


----------



## LoLTroll (5. März 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist ein remix, bzw eine gesampelte version. die melodie ist von bittersweet symphony.
> (wenn du die stelle meinst, wo zum ersten mal im vid "gesungen" wird)



Danke, aber nein ich meine diese "epochal Musik" ab sec 0, welche zum Intro läuft.


----------



## Aromat05 (10. März 2009)

So Ich weiss wie mein song heisst ^^ es ist die alte Schweizer hymne, Sie heisst Rufst du mein Vaterland^^ 

Ich suche den das lied schon auf google  aber bis nun hab ich nur die erst Strophe gesung auf youtube Gefunden!

Ich brauch aber alle! gesungen und mit sound natürlich Viellicht ist hir schweizer  der es weiss wo ich das er bekomme oder sogar deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wäre echt super wen ihr mir helfen könnte ich suche schon wie blödi! 



P.s 
Ich suche den song für freund für seine schule arbeit! ^^
als wen einer helfen kann ers super!


----------



## Oonâgh (10. März 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Danke, aber nein ich meine diese "epochal Musik" ab sec 0, welche zum Intro läuft.



Juno Reactor - Navras   This one?

LG


----------



## Razyl (19. März 2009)

Kann mir wer sagen wie das Anfangslied dort heißt? 
Und weiß wer wie das 2. lied dort heißt?

Dankö im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (19. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal ein Lied gehört und weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie es hieß oder wer es singt. Wenn ihr mir nicht helfen könnt kennt ihr vllt ne Seite wo man solche Fragen stellen kann.
> 
> Also das Lied gibt es zweimal:
> ...



Ich rat ins blaue war mein erster gedanke XD  "Nelly Furtade ft. Juanes - Te Busque"


----------



## Oonâgh (21. März 2009)

The Product G&B - Dirty Dancing (ft Carlos Santana)
Maybe?


----------



## Razyl (21. März 2009)

Weiß niemand ne antwort? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ Oo
Ja das ist richtig :> Damit wäre eine Frage gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke dir
wenn noch jemand das 1. Lied weißt,was gleich am Anfang kommt,dieses Melodic wär das richtig super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (21. März 2009)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> The Product G&B - Dirty Dancing (ft Carlos Santana)
> Maybe?



*hust*


----------



## neo1986 (25. März 2009)

Hi

Ich hab da ein spezieleres Problem ich brauche nur die melodie von Peter Fox: Alles Neu.


Kennt jemand sowas oder kann sowas machen?


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2009)

keine Schleichwerbung,nur als Hilfe gedacht:schau mal auf truveo unter Peter Fox "Alles neu"-Karaoke...


----------



## todesstern (25. März 2009)

suche das lied das anfangs der Buffed show immer kommt bevor heinrich ins bild kommt^^ also den Intro sound

Pm plz


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> suche das lied das anfangs der Buffed show immer kommt bevor heinrich ins bild kommt^^ also den Intro sound
> 
> Pm plz


Oh das gabs mal zum Download hier war direkt unter ner Buffed show der Link das weiss ich ncoh


----------



## neo1986 (25. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> keine Schleichwerbung,nur als Hilfe gedacht:schau mal auf truveo unter Peter Fox "Alles neu"-Karaoke...


Hey tausend dank habs gefunden.


----------



## Frink (25. März 2009)

So Leute, ich suche schon lange nach dem Lied das gleich am Anfang im Hintergrund läuft, wäre super wenn das jemand kennt (btw: Tales of the Past 3 rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBMfumHrDRE (sry nurn Link, weiß nich wie man das mit dem Video anzeigen macht^^)

&#8364;dit: Ich hab das Lied von der Buffedshow upgeloadet, viel Spaß beim hören^^ http://rapidshare.com/files/213462281/Is_t...lution.mp3.html


----------



## chopi (25. März 2009)

Könnte es vllt hier drin stehn?


----------



## Frink (25. März 2009)

Super, danke^^


----------



## chopi (25. März 2009)

Wenn du es da findest,bin ich leicht irritiert,da ich nur den Link gepostet habe,der schon im Vid war (bzw. da nochma auf "musik" runtegescrollt) Naja,vllt ist eins ja das richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frink (25. März 2009)

schon gefunden, nochmals danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Manchmal seh ich einfach den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nich, auf die Idee auf sone Seite zu schauen bin ich mal wieder nich gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. März 2009)

Ich scuhe den Titel dieses Liedes XD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKaK-rU9ZyU...feature=related


----------



## Danhino (27. März 2009)

Hi,

ich wollt ma fragen ob wer weiß wie der Song aus diesem MIX VON DJ KATCH kennt,
was bei 01 : 02 : 24 gesungen wird fängt an mit "Hello, Helloooo... oder How low, How lowwww".
Meine Erkennung bei Liedern in Englisch ist nicht die beste ^^.
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Link -> http://www.kingstrumentals.de/upload/DJ_Ka...11_2007.mp3.zip


----------



## BunnyBunny (28. März 2009)

Wurde schon gefunden.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2009)

BunnyBunny schrieb:


> Hi Community,
> 
> gestern bin ich auf ein Video aufmerksam geworden und seit dem suche ich verzweifelt Titel und Interpreten von einem Lied aus diesem Video.
> 
> ...



Das Lied heißt "I'm Not Your Boyfriend Baby" von 3OH!3.
(Nach 30 Sekunden Google Suche nach der ersten Textzeile gefunden^^)


----------



## BunnyBunny (28. März 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Lied heißt "I'm Not Your Boyfriend Baby" von 3OH!3.
> (Nach 30 Sekunden Google Suche nach der ersten Textzeile gefunden^^)


Ich hab nach nem andern Titel Ausschau gehalten aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (31. März 2009)

weggemacht


----------



## Greshnak (31. März 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal ein Lied gehört und weiß jetzt nicht mehr wie es hieß oder wer es singt. Wenn ihr mir nicht helfen könnt kennt ihr vllt ne Seite wo man solche Fragen stellen kann.
> 
> Also das Lied gibt es zweimal:
> ...



Ooh mist habs ja schonmal gepostet das wurde verschoben gar nicht gesehen ^^


hab das Musikvideo bei YouTube gesehen, wie die Musikrichtung heißt weiß ich nicht.
Das Lied erinnert aber ein bisschen an You and not Tokio http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUA3eZ7H9eU


----------



## Danhino (1. April 2009)

Danhino schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollt ma fragen ob wer weiß wie der Song aus diesem MIX VON DJ KATCH kennt,
> was bei 01 : 02 : 24 gesungen wird fängt an mit "Hello, Helloooo... oder How low, How lowwww".
> ...


----------



## ---D.A.--- (3. April 2009)

Ich suche ein Lied von dem ich sagen würde das es zu dem Soul Genre gehört und sich ein wenig anhört wie von evanescence was es allerdings nicht ist. Es geht glaub ich geühlte 4-5 Min und hat keine Gitarreneinflüsse. Gesungen wird es von einer Frau. Kannmir wer helfen ?


----------



## rEdiC (3. April 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Lied von dem ich sagen würde das es zu dem Soul Genre gehört und sich ein wenig anhört wie von evanescence was es allerdings nicht ist. Es geht glaub ich geühlte 4-5 Min und hat keine Gitarreneinflüsse. Gesungen wird es von einer Frau. Kannmir wer helfen ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EloEMyAWXA ?


----------



## ---D.A.--- (3. April 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EloEMyAWXA ?



Ne das ist es leider nicht. Ich glaub das wurde auch oft 2001 in Verbindung mit dem Anschlag genutzt


----------



## rEdiC (3. April 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Ne das ist es leider nicht. Ich glaub das wurde auch oft 2001 in Verbindung mit dem Anschlag genutzt


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57Fr2lUZ8-c...feature=related
Dann müsste es das sein.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (3. April 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KzOw-wT5pw...feature=related
> Dann müsste es das sein.



Nein^^ Hmm glaub das wird dauerbis ich das Lied wiederfind.


----------



## rEdiC (3. April 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Nein^^ Hmm glaub das wird dauerbis ich das Lied wiederfind.


Hab nochma editiert, war das falsche.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (3. April 2009)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Hab nochma editiert, war das falsche.



Das ist ziemlich nah dran, but no. Aber hat sich so ähnlich angehört ,ja


----------



## rEdiC (3. April 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich nah dran, but no. Aber hat sich so ähnlich angehört ,ja


Ok dann hab ich keine Ahnung, sorry.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (3. April 2009)

Hab grad bei myvideo.de gefunden. Es war Enya aber mit only time


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Suche jetzt auch mal was. Und zwar folgendes:

http://z0r.de/?id=1137


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Songtext hören -> in Google eintippen -> Auf das erste Ergebnis klicken -> Erfahren, dass es sich dabei um "In the dark of the night" aus dem Film Anastasia handelt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Und hier?! 

http://z0r.de/?id=802


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Mhm, ohne Gesang kann ich da nicht viel machen... Da könnte am ehesten noch einer von den core'lern des Forums drauf kommen...

EDIT: @Selor: Gute Arbeit... So kommt man an den Titel O:


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. April 2009)

Einfach mal auf "Info" klicken und den Anweisungen folgen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Einfach mal auf "Info" klicken und den Anweisungen folgen...



Ah, danke.^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und hier?!
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=802


Meshuggah	Sickening
siehe:
http://z0r.art-child.net/index.php?list=8


----------



## chopi (8. April 2009)

(edit Woot,selbst gefunden,keiner bekommt nen Keks


----------



## Greshnak (10. April 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> Ich rat ins blaue war mein erster gedanke XD  "Nelly Furtade ft. Juanes - Te Busque"



ne das wars nicht...aber wie gesagt einmal mit nem franzosen/spanier und das adere mal mit nem engländer, die sängerin singt aber in BEIDEN liedern englisch


----------



## Soulraider14 (12. April 2009)

Ich suche den Tietel zu diesem lied:Hier klicken!

mfg. Soulraider

edit: Habe es grade gefunden= Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek


----------



## Scub4 (13. April 2009)

Hallo, ich suche den Song, der bei der Pro7-Werbung von "Prestige-Meister der Magie" zu hören ist.
Ich hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann, das einzige was ich im Internet gefunden habe ist ein unbeantworteter Foreneintrag in einem anderen Forum. Aber vllt hab ich auch nur falsch gegoogled 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg, Scub4


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2009)

Herausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. April 2009)

Aloha, von dem Song den ich such weiß ich nur noch Einzelheiten aus dem Video:

- Sänger erinnert mich unglaublich an Paul Walker (The Fast and the Furious z
-Der Background und die Räumlichkeit ist aufgeräumt, weiß und hell, ja steril sogar
-Im laufe des Videos füllt sich das Bild mit Farbe
-Ein (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) vergleichsweise ruhiges Lied

Thanks im Vorraus und Grüße
LiangZhou

@scub4

Dan & Doug Petty "Sports Emo"


----------



## Scub4 (13. April 2009)

Super, vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2009)

LiangZhou mehr Infos wären iwie geil: Genre? (Ruhig kann vieles bedeuten -_-), Wo und wann hast du das Lied gehört?

Wenns iwie Rock oder sowas sein sollte, dann dieses Genre ruhig betucht fällt mir nur Bush ein. Ich weiss nicht genau wie Paul Walker jetzt aussieht, aber könnte hinkommen (wenn der kurze Haare hät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).
EDIT: Genau, Gavin Rossdale meinte ich.. mh sonst.. könnte Chris Chornell auch als Paul Walker durchgehen? Eher nicht, wa?
Naja Genre würde sehr helfen bei der Musiksuche ~~


----------



## Danhino (14. April 2009)

Danhino schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollt ma fragen ob wer weiß wie der Song aus diesem MIX VON DJ KATCH kennt,
> was bei 01 : 02 : 24 gesungen wird fängt an mit "Hello, Helloooo... oder How low, How lowwww".
> ...


----------



## LiangZhou (14. April 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> LiangZhou mehr Infos wären iwie geil: Genre? (Ruhig kann vieles bedeuten -_-), Wo und wann hast du das Lied gehört?
> 
> Wenns iwie Rock oder sowas sein sollte, dann dieses Genre ruhig betucht fällt mir nur Bush ein. Ich weiss nicht genau wie Paul Walker jetzt aussieht, aber könnte hinkommen (wenn der kurze Haare hät
> 
> ...



Uhh...ich habs gehört bei...Youtube, genau! Rock würde ich nicht sagen, es ist eher....hm...keine Ahnung wie man es nennt, kennste Jack Johnson? Härter as der, aber doch ruhiger als Rock. Und hab geguckt Gavin Rossdale ist es nicht, aber trotzdem danke für die Mühe.


----------



## Raelis Shar (24. Mai 2009)

Hi leute

ich suche den Interpreten und den Titel dieses Lieds


ich find das richtig awesome unnd würde mich freuen wenn das wer weiß

danke im vorraus!

sufu ftw!


----------



## Skatero (24. Mai 2009)

Raelis schrieb:


> Hi leute
> ich suche den Interpreten und den Titel dieses Lieds
> ich find das richtig awesome unnd würde mich freuen wenn das wer weiß
> danke im vorraus!
> sufu ftw!



Eisbrecher - Komm süsser Tod



Google weiss alles, tipp einfach ein paar Textstellen ein und suche.


----------



## Raelis Shar (24. Mai 2009)

danke dir vielmals


----------



## dalai (24. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufällig das Lied aus dem Trailer?
> 
> 
> 
> Gibt es den Song auch so oder ist der nur Soundtrack?



Saliva - ladies and gentlemen

Bin aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Saliva - ladies and gentlemen
> 
> Bin aber nicht ganz sicher



Yeah das isser! Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte da mal ne wichtige frage wie heißt der Song (mit Band wenns geht)

die das lied ab 2:30 in dem vid singen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtW9SDW4iug

ich hatte das lied schon mal abgespeichert aber finds nimmer >.<

edit: erledigt 
Flow - Go! (Fighting Dreamers)


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juni 2009)

steht doch in den comments...
flow-go
verdammt sei dein edit! :>


----------



## Lungodan (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von wem das Lied is oder wie es heißt, aber ich suche das Lied aus der Nokia Werbung (die mit dem 1 Jahr kostenlos Lieder downloaden).


----------



## Laz0rgun (3. Juni 2009)

Und ich suche auch 2 Lieder(k eher 3), erstens das aus der ProSieben Marie-Antoinette-Werbung, und dann das aus der Magnum-Werbung, mit diesen vielen "Dienern" aus der Barock-Renaissance-Zeit, die alle in der U-Bahn sind.
Und dann such ich noch das von der Veltins-Werbung, wo diese komischen Büroleute über die Wände hoppeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juni 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> .und dann das aus der Magnum-Werbung, mit diesen vielen "Dienern" aus der Barock-Renaissance-Zeit, die alle in der U-Bahn sind.



Supercharango - Sweet Lady



Laz0rgun schrieb:


> ..such ich noch das von der Veltins-Werbung, wo diese komischen Büroleute über die Wände hoppeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Speakerbox - I Like That


----------



## Laz0rgun (4. Juni 2009)

Uii, viieeeeelen Dank ;D


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Juni 2009)

Suche das Lied das dieses ganze Video untermalt.Ich denke ab 00:49 kann man es ganz gut heraushören.Bitte um Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab 2:02 wo die Verfolung beginnt geht das Lied weiter.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juni 2009)

Das lied was ab 0:46 beginnt - weiß jemand wie das heißt?


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

Lungodan schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung von wem das Lied is oder wie es heißt, aber ich suche das Lied aus der Nokia Werbung (die mit dem 1 Jahr kostenlos Lieder downloaden).


Habs inzwischen selber gefunden, wenn jemand wissen will wies heißt: let it rock von kevin udolf


----------



## Doodlekeks (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich suche, wie im titel schon gesagt, einen bestimmten song aber ich weir nucht wie er heißt.
Mein einziger Anhaltspunkt ist der Film "Im dutzend billiger 1" xDD. Da gibts so ne Szene wo dieser kleine Junge verschwunden is und dann suchen alle nach ihm und dann wird dieses lied gespielt.
Wenn sich wer bei dem film auskennt und den song kennt ich würde mich sehr freuen darüber

lg Doodlekecks


----------



## Rexo (11. Juni 2009)

_ich such jemmanden de rmier sagen kanne wie der song heisst auf dem folgenden Link

@Doodlekeks hast du nicht evntuel einen film ausschnit auf youtube davon oder so??mit der szene drin[

edit: hab mier die dvd schnell angeguckt verstaubte im schrank das konnte Sum 41 - In Too Deep sein bin mier nicht sicher/i]

Klick mich!_


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das lied was ab 0:46 beginnt - weiß jemand wie das heißt?


i'm so paid. ist  glaub ich von akon^^


----------



## Doodlekeks (11. Juni 2009)

@rexo: ne leider hab nix gefunden hab ca. ne halbe stunde gesucht


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> i'm so paid. ist  glaub ich von akon^^


Danke Brille
Und ist von Akon
<3


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

Huhu^^

Ich such den Namen des Songs, der bei Minute 12:40 anfängt =)

http://www.sk-gaming.com/video/110063-Clos...ll_ulduar_clear

Danke schonma =)


----------



## Kahvi (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich suche auch nen Titel. Und zwar geht es um einen der ersten WOW Trailer. Die Szene wo der Zwerg Jäger mit seinem Bär auf dem Schneefeld stapft.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgAVR72y9vk

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_Das ist

Seasons of War von Jason Hayes_


----------



## Bexor (22. Juni 2009)

Abend,

suche schon den ganzen Tag nach dem ersten Song in diesem Video:




Und fragt mich bitte nicht, woher ich das Video habe ;D
Hab ich beim stöbern zufällig gefunden.

Schonmal im voraus vielen Dank für eure Mühen.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

MGMT - Kids?

Edit: Sorry doch nicht


----------



## Bexor (23. Juni 2009)

Ok, habs selbst rausgefunden. Ist von "The Prodigy" der Song "Stand up".

Trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2009)

omfg wollte gerade voller Übermut den Songtitel schreiben, jetzt bin cih traurig :-(


----------



## Bexor (24. Juni 2009)

*tröst* 

Hast dir ja wenigstens die Mühe gemacht...
Dafür bekommste von mir schon ein dickes Dankeschön. ;D


----------



## Stress05 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich Suche den song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLQRr2FeMak weiss es einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT:

Und denn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hH8WmjTh48


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2009)

"Superman" von&#65279; "Goldfinger"


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2009)

suche ein theme das oft in sportfilmen bei siegesserien oder wenn die mannschaft wieder mut gefasst hat und jetzt richtig loslegt benutzt wird. die töne klingen dabei irgendwie "geleiert". zwischendurch kommt immer mal son "Hey!" das sich anhört als ob es von fans gerufen wird.
besonders oft hört man es bei basketball oder football filmen, aber ein beispiel kann ich leider nicht nennen


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2009)

So,ich hab was schwieriges.Ich kann mich nur noch ganz schwamig an den Videoclip errinern,ich weiß nichtma was das für Musik war.
Alles was ich von dem Videoclip weiß,ist,dass irgendwie eine Geschichte auf einer Mauer erzählt wurde (muss alles nicht stimmen),es waren Panzer glaubsch noch zu sehn und irgendwie am Ende saßen Leute am Wasser. Mehr weiß ich nicht und selbst das muss nicht stimmen...
Kann jemand irgendwas damit anfangen?


----------



## Silenzz (25. Juni 2009)

Oh gott, da hab ich keine Ahnung :-s aber wo hasten du das gesehn, auf MTV vll.? Und wenn ja, war das eher Abends oder Mittags?


----------



## chopi (25. Juni 2009)

Das war schon vor vielen Monaten,deshalb kann ich mich auch nicht mehr dran errinern *g* Hab nur gestern abend nen ähnlichen Clip gesehn und wollte jetzt unbedingt den hier sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub,das war auf Mtv,entweder spät abends oder morgens so um 7 Uhr (eher letzteres)


----------



## cM2003 (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo.

Kennt einer das Lied aus dem Transformers Trailer? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcz6yAYDT4g

Läuft ab ca. 1:23.

Hab schon mal gesucht, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Danke schonmal.

Gruß,
cM


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

is das nicht irgend n linkin park lied im neuen TF-Film?

kann mir das vid leider nid angucken bin aufer arbeit


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (26. Juni 2009)

Das neue Linkin Park ist es glaube ich nicht.
Das andere höre ich mir heute Abend zuhause an. (hab auf der Arbeit keine Boxen)

Danke schonmal.

-edit-
Perfekt LiangZhou! <3


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Juni 2009)

in dem video des liedes, was ich suche, läuft ein mann durch einen tunnel. 
er wird ständig von autos angefahren/umgefahren.
bis er schließlich am ende in einer pose stehen bleibt und das auto, das ihn anfährt zerschmettert wird (also es fährt auf und er bewegt sich nicht vom fleck).
es kam glaube ich auch mal bei mtv masters.
danke im voraus.


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2009)

_Ich such ein lied hab es gerade auf viva gesehen .

Der text geht in etwas so

Go baby go baby dancing in my river

merh weis ich leide rnicht merh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg rexo

vielen dank im voraus_


----------



## mastergamer (28. Juni 2009)

@ Rexo:

Meinst du vielleicht das? -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcmLJJ6LzoI


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

so, habs lied jetzt selber gefunden :>
war rabbit in your headlight.
ein klasse musikvideo, wie ich finde


----------



## Rexo (28. Juni 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> @ Rexo:
> 
> Meinst du vielleicht das? -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcmLJJ6LzoI



_
ne is mehr so disco massig _


----------



## Serran (28. Juni 2009)

Ich suche einen Song den ich gestern auf der KielerWoche gehört habe...


Allerdings weiss ich GAR NICHTS... Ausser eine einzige Liedstelle

Irgendwie so :   Saaaaaaaaaaaaaay Goodbye

Eigentlich ein relativ bekanntes Lied glaub ich.. Ich hatte das zumindest vorher schon mal gehört...

Ich weiss ist fast unmöglich das zu finden aber falls jemandem spontan irgend ein Lied in dem So was vorkam einfällt kann er es hier ja posten.


Es war NICHt Song to say Goodbye oder Time zu Say goodbye und auch nicht Say Goodbye von Chris Brown...

Ich würd sagen es war Pop-Rock aber ich bin mir nicht sicher


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juni 2009)

Wars vielleicht von H-Blockx? Hör die die Lieder auf Youtube an, dann weisste bescheid, schon beim Klang weisste obs die Band war.


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2009)

Perfekt, genau den Thread habe ich gesucht - 
http://www.gametv-fr.com/video-2350-10pala...s-zula-man.html
Aber der Hälfte (Zul'Jin Kampf), der Electrotitel, er ist zu gut als das ich nicht haben darf :O

Wäre dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2009)

steht da nicht kurz bevor die anfangen:
music by isla grant - will you walk with me
oder ist das nicht das lied?


----------



## Serran (28. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wars vielleicht von H-Blockx? Hör die die Lieder auf Youtube an, dann weisste bescheid, schon beim Klang weisste obs die Band war.



Nein leider nicht ;(


----------



## RaidingFire (28. Juni 2009)

Kam das Say direkt vor dem Goodbye oder kam noch nen Satz dazwischen?


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> steht da nicht kurz bevor die anfangen:
> music by isla grant - will you walk with me
> oder ist das nicht das lied?


Denke nicht, finde so ein Lied nicht, und Isla Grant macht nocht solche musik, habe ich schon geschaut :S


----------



## Serran (28. Juni 2009)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Kam das Say direkt vor dem Goodbye oder kam noch nen Satz dazwischen?




Ich weiss nicht so genau...

Bin mir nichtmal 100% obs SAY war... Wie gesagt auf auf der Kieler Woche und da sind pber 10000 Leute.. Da geht sowas schon mal unter :-D


----------



## RaidingFire (28. Juni 2009)

Hm..das ist nicht so gut^^
Mir fällt nur ein Stück text von Shinedown und dem Song Second Chance ein:

I'm not angry, I'm just saying
Sometimes goodbye is a second chance


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich Suche das Lied http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=066_q4DIeqk es fängt bei 01:00 Minuten an da wo die nachtelfe tanzt!


----------



## Fendrin (29. Juni 2009)

Hi,



> Ich Suche das Lied http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=066_q4DIeqk es fängt bei 01:00 Minuten an da wo die nachtelfe tanzt!



Steht doch in der Videobeschreibung...
Das hier ist es: Alizee- J'en Ai Marre

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Stress05 (29. Juni 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke da hab ich gar nich hin geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (29. Juni 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> Perfekt, genau den Thread habe ich gesucht -
> http://www.gametv-fr.com/video-2350-10pala...s-zula-man.html
> Aber der Hälfte (Zul'Jin Kampf), der Electrotitel, er ist zu gut als das ich nicht haben darf :O
> 
> ...


suche leider immernoch, der davor angekündigte SOng ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (1. Juli 2009)

Good Morning buffed,

ich braeucht für ein Projekt ein Liec (wenn möglich ohne gesang) das am anfang still ist und nach ca 1 minute laut wird...
Alles was ich da bei meiner Musikbibliothek finde ist schon wieder zu laut...

Wäre euch sehr verbunden 

XXI


----------



## El Homer (1. Juli 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Good Morning buffed,
> 
> ich braeucht für ein Projekt ein Liec (wenn möglich ohne gesang) das am anfang still ist und nach ca 1 minute laut wird...
> Alles was ich da bei meiner Musikbibliothek finde ist schon wieder zu laut...
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acEYrld-9sQ vl sowas


----------



## El Homer (4. Juli 2009)

Also iuch suche ein Lied...
es ist kein House Techno oder Black Lied
kein Metal
oder Rock.

dort singt eine Frauenstimme immer : bum bubm di da dummmmm (halt irgendwie so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )
wenn man den style gaaaanz entfernt beschreiben möchte hört sich die sängerin so ähnlich an wie : Theo mach mir ein Bananenbrot ^^  jedoch nicht so schreiend und hallend wie im Bananen lied.

btw Ich hasse es wenn ich verzweifelt ein Lied suche und so wenig anhaltspunkte habe um es zu suchen ^^

MFG


----------



## SicVenom (5. Juli 2009)

ist es vielleicht das? hat ein paar bum bum stellen xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmK5X4KtSzA


----------



## El Homer (5. Juli 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> ist es vielleicht das? hat ein paar bum bum stellen xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmK5X4KtSzA


HAAAA jAAA danke das ist es ^^
ich habs letztens im Fitnesstudio gehört ^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollt schnell mein IPhone app aktivieren (sagt welches Lied spielt) aber ich war zu langsamm xD

DANKE


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Juli 2009)

Das Leid ist so dumm -.-


----------



## El Homer (5. Juli 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das Leid ist so dumm -.-


ich mag es auch nicht....aber ich wollte es unb mal ganz hören weil es mich neugierig gemacht hat
in dem SINNE SOOOOOOMMMMEEERR CHILLLLLEEEENNN !!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (5. Juli 2009)

http://www.areagames.de/videos/areavision/21341

Weiss da einer zufällig wie das Lied beim Anfang heisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Ist P.O.D.
Song kA? Boom heisst der glaub'.

Youtube dir den Rest.


----------



## Terandolus (5. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist P.O.D.
> Song kA? Boom heisst der glaub'.
> 
> Youtube dir den Rest.



Danke, habe ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (5. Juli 2009)

Ich suche z.Z. nach einem Black-Metal Lied. Ich weiß leider nur das es ziemlich lang ist und durchgehend den selben, monothonen Rythmus beibehält. Typische bm-stime singt sehr langsam, eher schon so ein langsames sprechen... Leider schon ziemlich lange her dass ich das Lied gehört habe : /


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Ich frage hier nochmal an, da ich das Lied echt gerne wieder hörn würde :-/


Meine wagen Erinnerungen sind:

-Im Video singt ein Mann in einer sterilen Umgebung die fast ausschließlich in grau und weiß gehalten ist
-Im Laufe des Musikvideos färbt sich die Welt, sprich was vorher weiß war nimmt nun Farbe an
-Ein ruhiges Lied (Wie zum teufel nennt man solch eine Musikrichtung?^^)
-Der Sänger singt auf eine sehr ruhige und freundliche Art
-Sänger sieht aus wie Paul Walker



Hoffentlich kennt jemand dieses Lied, suche es schon ewig :-O



@ Rhokan

Das sind leider recht ungenaue Angaben und für einen wie mich der diese Musikrichtung meidet, ziemlich schwer :-I


----------



## SicVenom (7. Juli 2009)

Limp Bizkit - Behind blue eyes vielleicht?


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Die Beschreibung passt, aber isses leider nicht :-( (Und wo sieht der bitte aus wie paul Walker?^^)

Trotzdem danke und an alle anderen kramt in euren Erinnerungen, brauch das Lied so unglaublich ;D


----------



## goldlocke11 (8. Juli 2009)

ich hab zwar schon einen neuen thread gemacht weil ich diesen als erstes nicht gesehen habe und wollt mich dafür entschuldigen aber ich frag hier nochmal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heyho ihr
 Ich war letztens auf einem konzert (sehr klein kennt man nicht =P) und beim aufbau kam ein Lied was ich jetzt schon länger suche und weil das Buffed Forum ja viel benutzt wird hab ich mir gedacht hier nach zu fragen.

  Also, die töne sind  ähnlich wie in diesem Lied

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-fAbJJuxRw

  Und es kommt öfter bei taff im Hintergrund xD
  das nächste Video ist zwar nicht bei Taff aber da hab ich das lied gestern auch im Hintergrund gehört

  geht auf http://www.prosieben.de/video/ dann bisschen nach Links scrollen und dann auf "deine chance" und dann auf diese Sendung vom 6. Juli 2009 und dann die Werbung anschauen und nach der werbung bis zu 30 minuten vorspulen und da wo diese frau was von selbsteinschätzung redet was da im hintergrund kommt
  (sorry das ich keinen Link schicken konnte aber der Link bleibt auf der Seite immer gleich)

  hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Rexo (8. Juli 2009)

_Du hats die beiden links da massakriert 

wie funzen nicht wen man drauf klickt man muss sich dne linbk aus der buffed bestatigung raus kopieren_


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Hey,ich suche den Song bze den Sänger der bei 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzqUc9OY9GY
Ab 2:26 Spielt.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Afrit schrieb:


> Hey,ich suche den Song bze den Sänger der bei
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzqUc9OY9GY
> Ab 2:26 Spielt.





			
				Youtube schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

lol? was hast du den fürn land angegeben.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gar nichts angegeben. Ich komme aber aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

mh kp musst dich wahrscheinlich einloggen oder so.
BEi mir funzt es.


----------



## Rexo (9. Juli 2009)

_Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.  Luxemburg-.- und ja ich bin registriert

was der quatsch soll verstehe ich immer noch nicht_


----------



## Rhokan (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann sehen :> Versuchst einfach über nen Proxy Server auf youtube zu gehen dann sollte es gehen


> @ Rhokan
> 
> Das sind leider recht ungenaue Angaben und für einen wie mich der diese Musikrichtung meidet, ziemlich schwer :-I



Ich denke mal es ist sowieso extrem unwahrscheinlich/schwer für jemanden der keinen Black Metal hört a) das lied zu kennen b) es weider zu erkennen anhand der beschreibung. Black Metal ist ja leider nichts was man zufällig gestern im Radio gehört hat :>


----------



## SicVenom (9. Juli 2009)

afrit das ist das lied (hoffe ich)

Ephraim Juda - Inity Is A Must

@ LiangZhou: ich weiß er sieht nicht aus wie paul walker^^ aber kann es sein das du Jared Leto meinst? der ist von 30 seconds to mars und die haben auch meist ruhige lieder.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2009)

Nope, isses leider auch nicht. Aber trotzdem danke

T.T


----------



## Potpotom (9. Juli 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dieses Video ist aufgrund von Urheberrechtsbeschränkungen in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. Luxemburg-.- und ja ich bin registriert
> 
> was der quatsch soll verstehe ich immer noch nicht_


Oh ein Landsmann... *freu*

Wieso quatsch? In Luxembourg hat der Betreiber eben nicht die Rechte es hier zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

Soooo ich hab mal was ganz Schwieriges. Das Lied kam früher im Radio, das muss schon ne rechte Weile her sein, vielleicht 10 Jahre oder so. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht mehr weiss obs auf nem Radiosender von Deutschland oder der Schweiz kam. Daher können mir wohl nur die Leute helfen die aus dem richtigen Land kommen oder an der Grenzen wohnen ^^
Auf alle Fälle ging der Text in etwa so:
_"Ah es ist so heiss hier, ich wünscht ich hätte einen - VENTILATOR!"_
und dann kamen Wörter, die sich auf Ventilator reimen, zB _"Benzinmotor, Äquador, Matador"_ etc.
Das war sone Art 90er Jahre Pop-Techno-Mischung (so ähnlich wie die Musik die DJ Bobo früher gemacht hat).

Kennt das irgendwer?


----------



## El Homer (9. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Soooo ich hab mal was ganz Schwieriges. Das Lied kam früher im Radio, das muss schon ne rechte Weile her sein, vielleicht 10 Jahre oder so. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht mehr weiss obs auf nem Radiosender von Deutschland oder der Schweiz kam. Daher können mir wohl nur die Leute helfen die aus dem richtigen Land kommen oder an der Grenzen wohnen ^^
> Auf alle Fälle ging der Text in etwa so:
> _"Ah es ist so heiss hier, ich wünscht ich hätte einen - VENTILATOR!"_
> und dann kamen Wörter, die sich auf Ventilator reimen, zB _"Benzinmotor, Äquador, Matador"_ etc.
> ...


2 Min recherche und es kam das zu stande
http://www.clipfish.de/video/1585455/samba...-mrderhei-hier/

btw wie bekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der song ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (10. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> 2 Min recherche und es kam das zu stande
> http://www.clipfish.de/video/1585455/samba...-mrderhei-hier/
> 
> btw wie bekloppt
> ...



das ist ne parodie auf Sash Ecuador

trance ftw^^


----------



## Kankru (10. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen wie der Titel dieses Liedes heißt?

http://z0r.de/?id=402

Aber nicht oben auf Musik aus drücken^^

Danke


----------



## painschkes (10. Juli 2009)

_Mein Gott , das kennt doch wohl jeder langsam.. :

 Loituma - "Ievan Polkka" 

_


----------



## Kankru (10. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Mein Gott , das kennt doch wohl jeder langsam.. :
> 
> Loituma - "Ievan Polkka"
> 
> _



Ich jetzt auch, danke!


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

El schrieb:


> 2 Min recherche und es kam das zu stande
> http://www.clipfish.de/video/1585455/samba...-mrderhei-hier/
> 
> btw wie bekloppt
> ...


Ich glaubs nicht, danke danke danke danke danke! Danach such ich schon eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewig! So jetzt muss ich dieses Wochenende wohl mal ab auf die Autobahn und dieses Lied reinschmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (10. Juli 2009)

Da mich grade die Lethargie mal wieder peinigt =P
Frage ich euch einfach mal ob ihr das Lied kennt ...


Edit: Danke Brille =P


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Da mich grade die Lethargie mal wieder peinigt =P
> Frage ich euch einfach mal ob ihr das Lied kennt ...
> 
> http://z0r.de/?id=918


http://z0r.de/?id=info
:>


----------



## El Homer (10. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich glaubs nicht, danke danke danke danke danke! Danach such ich schon eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewig! So jetzt muss ich dieses Wochenende wohl mal ab auf die Autobahn und dieses Lied reinschmeissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL auf der Autobahn...naja fahr vorsichtig ! xD
NP


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (13. Juli 2009)

Huhu

Ich suche Lieder, Die zb bei Amaricas best dance Crew gespielt werden - Oder zb die Songs aus ''Date Movie'' 

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen - btw, die richtung wäre eher Dance-Hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (13. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Ich suche Lieder, Die zb bei Amaricas best dance Crew gespielt werden - Oder zb die Songs aus ''Date Movie''
> 
> ...


Ich schaue die Sendung America's Best Dance Crew ganz gerne, aber die Lieder sind doch in der Regel von aktuellen Künstlern bsp. Usher, Omarion etc.
Ansonsten kannst du evtl. auf Homepages der Crwes gehen, sollte es sie geben:

Chubbawokkies (so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Superc3ew (auch so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
etc.


----------



## Trutahn-Erdogan (13. Juli 2009)

Jabbawocheez - die gewinner der letzten staffel :-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pq827eXXqA

Sowas hab ich gesucht, mir is nur der Name der Crews leider entfallen ^^


----------



## Camô (13. Juli 2009)

Trutahn-Erdogan schrieb:


> Jabbawocheez - die gewinner der letzten staffel :-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pq827eXXqA
> 
> Sowas hab ich gesucht, mir is nur der Name der Crews leider entfallen ^^


Die Typen sind echt der Wahnsinn. Was mir aber an der Show auffiel war, dass unglaublich viele Asiaten dort mitmachen, teilweise besteht eine Crew nur aus ihnen. Verrückte Welt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (15. Juli 2009)

Huhu!

ich suche nen song aus dem Bereich Deutscher RnB

ich kann mich dran erinnern dass Deichkind rin vorkam und noch ne frau.
kann mich nur noch an die textzeile: das deichkind am mic erinnern

es wäre wirklich schön wenn jeman helfen könnte!


----------



## painschkes (15. Juli 2009)

_Wenn das Deichkind am Mic ist - Bon Voyage ? 

Dann :  Deichkind ft. Nina - Bon Voyage 


_


----------



## Valnir_Kamui (15. Juli 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wenn das Deichkind am Mic ist - Bon Voyage ?
> 
> Dann : Deichkind ft. Nina - Bon Voyage
> 
> ...




danke das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnGa.AriX (26. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Lied dass ich mal ganz grob dem Reggea zu ordnen würde, im Text kam dass Wort "Roots" mehrmals vor und war auch gleichzeitig der Titel des Lieds.

Sind zwar nicht viele Infos aber vielelicht könnt ihr ja was dmait anfangen.


----------



## Rexo (26. Juli 2009)

_Hi buffen Community hab folgende frage wie is der name des songs hier ????

Klick mich_


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Juli 2009)

hallo^^

ich suche ein lied, leider hab ich nicht viel infos drüber.
hab google und einslive auf den kopf gestellt aber nichts.

- also das lied singt eine junge frau.
- relativ (!) langsam (denke ich, hab es nur 2 mal gehört)
- ich hab nur eine textstelle im kopf (die ist ein bissl durcheinander)
*life - is a little bit rain, in the morning life ... (iwe so..)*
- muss neu sein ? hab ich bisher nur zweimal gehört
- das video hab ich bunt in erinnerung (sie ist mal hier dann in einem anderen bild)
- ????

wiegesagt nicht viel aber vielleicht weiss jemand welches lied ich meine. :X


----------



## Martel (30. Juli 2009)

Hi ich suche auch ein Lied.



Es gab damals eine alte Version von No Risk no Fun 2 auf youtube ( kann leider kein link geben da ich auf der arbeit bin und das dort gesperrt ist ). In diesem video gab es deutschen hipHop oder Rap oder so. Das Lied suche ich. Evtl. hat das Video jemand von euch ja mal gesehen und weiß welchen Song ich meine.


Naja, evtl kennt das noch jemand von euch. Die no Risk no Fun teile 1-4 sind hammer geil.


----------



## Bexor (30. Juli 2009)

@Stoneddragon: Eventuell Ayo - Down on my knees ?

Sonst fällt mir spontan jetzt nichts ein.


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Juli 2009)

@Bexor

nene die dame is weiß und hat braune ((?)) lange haare.

das war es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexor (30. Juli 2009)

@Martel: Eventuell Curse - Soulmusic

Wenn es dieses Video ist:


----------



## Bexor (30. Juli 2009)

@Stoneddragon: Spielt das Video zufälligerweise im (Pseudo-)Dschungel ? ^^



bezweifel aber, dass es das is ;D 
Is ja immerhin Platz 1 in Deutschland...^^


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Juli 2009)

@Bexor *kreisch* mein hass-lied <,<


----------



## Bexor (30. Juli 2009)

hehe, sonst fällt mir leider nichts mehr ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Juli 2009)

@Bexor

das lied ist auch blöd zu beschreiben xD
bekannte meinte se hat des auf´m pc aber die war gestern
"etwas zu blau" und erinnert sich nicht mehr <,<


----------



## Bexor (30. Juli 2009)

Is das inna Disco gelaufen ? Wenn ja, welche Richtung ? House, RnB, Pop ?


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

@ stoneddragon
ist es evt. colbie caillat - fallin for you
komm drauf wegen den braunen langen haaren.


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Juli 2009)

das würd ich als pop bezeichen wie dieses lied (richtung) Gabriella_Cilmi_-_Sweet_About_Me
hab ich auf einslive gehört.

@bkeleanor:

nene das auch nicht.
und die auf dem video von dir is blond.^^
ich mein brünette. also braun XD


----------



## Bexor (30. Juli 2009)

Bin fündig geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amy McDonald - This is the life


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Juli 2009)

nein das ist es auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber es kommt dem nächer.^^

es muss bunter sein xD
ich mein die geht durch die stadt
und wenn se den ort wechselt geht oder fliegt die in ein neues bild
ich meine las vegas oder so heißt das y,y

EDIT: konzentriert euch bitte auf den text ausschnitt,villeicht hilft das ^^
*life - is a little bit rain, in the morning life ... (iwe so..)*

ich dreh noch durch <,< ;_________;

(aber bisher schonmal danke für die hilfe^^)


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

naja mit dem text kommt man nicht sonderlich weit :-)

katy perry - wakin up in vegas

oder bunt

lily allen - the fear

stimmt die war blond...na ja kann passiern :-)


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Juli 2009)

ne auch nicht x,x

aaaaaiii x,x

die videos/songs sind alle in die richtung.
aber naaaairgh.. ähm ähm.

iwas was wichtig sein könnte:
die junge frau singt süß.
also nicht so laut wie katie parry. xD

*life - is a little bit rain, in the morning life ... (iwe so..)*
- ist ne stelle die genau gerad da ruhig gesunden wird.
blöd zu erklären <,<


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

so mein letzter tipp
Amy MacDonalds - This is the life

And you're singing the songs
Thi*nking this is the life
And you wake up in the morning and your* head feels twice the size
Where you gonna go? Where you gonna go?
Where you gonna sleep tonight?


----------



## Gast20180212 (30. Juli 2009)

den song hatten wir schon ganz am anfang^^
aber nun gut muss ich halt selbst nochmal schauen. 
danke an alle dir mir geholfen haben. ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Juli 2009)

stimmt...habs sogar gelesen...man du heut ist echt nicht mein tag :-)


----------



## Natar (30. Juli 2009)

hab das lied gestern auf viva gesehn
junge frau mit braunen(schwarzen) haaren und einer nase wie michael jackson


----------



## Natar (30. Juli 2009)

Gesuchter Song:

Lenka - The Show

Lenka:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ghihihi, michael jackson nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
beim video kamen mir fast die Tränen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist Das dien faceroll Text ausschnitt:

I'm just a little bit caught in the middle
Life is a maze and love is a riddle
I dont know where to go I can't do it alone I've tried
And I don't know why

=*life - is a little bit rain, in the morning life ... (iwe so..)*


----------



## chopi (31. Juli 2009)

@StonedDragon
Grad auf MTV gesehn und musste irgendwie an den Thread hier denken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpsDegqioVA


----------



## Gast20180212 (31. Juli 2009)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lenka war es danke danke danke ^^ *umrenn* ^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2009)

Was ich suche ist kein bestimmtes Lied sondern eher ne Art Zusammenstellung. Die "wilden" Leute unter uns hier kennen das bestimmt: wenn wir ein Motorrad sehen denken wir an Asphalt, Freiheit, Autobahn und gute, alte Rockmusik. Was ich schon immer mal tun wollte aber irgendwie nie dazu gekommen bin war, ne CD zusammenzustellen mit den "Greates Asphalt Hits", wenn man das so sagen kann. Vielleicht wisst Ihr in etwa was ich meine, ansonsten geb ich hier ein paar Lieder vor, die mir dazu einfallen:

Steppenwolf - Born to be Wild


ZZ Top - Bad to the Bone


ACDC - Highway to Hell


Jimi Hendrix - Wild Thing


Lenny Kravitz - Fly away


Was fällt Euch sonst noch so dazu ein? Das Ziel wären 10-15 Tracks aus denen man sich dann ne CD zusammenstellen könnte.


----------



## Martel (31. Juli 2009)

Hi Danke Bexor!
Das ist das lied!


----------



## chopi (1. August 2009)

Die ersten 28 Sekunden,ich fand nichts =/
/edit *ERLEDIGT*


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

okay,danke


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. August 2009)

einfach bei youtube eingeben: last unicorn intro.
also "the last unicorn" -soundtrack.


----------



## Rexo (1. August 2009)

_Hi liebe community.

Ich such ein lied von na englischen band den text weis ich nicht mehr im vid
stehen ne Frau und ein man angesicht zu angesicht und formen ihre hande immer zu einem tunnel wo da rein gezoomt wierd und ein anderes bild mit ihnen erscheint
so in richtung musik wurde es eventuel zu den White strips gehen

edit:hab etwas nachgedacht und mir is etwas vom test eingefahlen
Now oh so easily you're over me
Gone is love
It's me that ought to be moving on
You're not adorable
I was something unignorable. _


----------



## Skatero (1. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Die ersten 28 Sekunden,ich fand nichts =/


Vielleicht The Ecstasy of Gold?


----------



## Shaxul (1. August 2009)

@Davatar: Folgende Sachen könnten noch auf deiner CD Platz finden:
CCR - Fortunate Son 
CCR - Bad Moon Rising 
Thin Lizzy - The Boys Are Back in Town
Thin Lizzy - The Rocker
Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower
ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama
Lynyrd Skynyrd - The Needle And The Spoon
Kiss - Love Gun
Kiss - God of Thunder
Kiss - Detroit Rock City
Motörhead - Ace of Spades
AC/DC - Back in Black
Survivor - Eye of The Tiger
Guns n' Roses - Paradise City
Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love
Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train
Saxon - 747
Judas Priest - Breaking The Law
Blue Cheer - Summertime Blues
Down - Stone The Crow

Ui, das doch recht viel geworden seh ich grade. Hoffentlich ist was für deine Zwecke dabei!

Edit: noch 2 Songs hinzugefügt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hi liebe community.
> 
> Ich such ein lied von na englischen band den text weis ich nicht mehr im vid
> stehen ne Frau und ein man angesicht zu angesicht und formen ihre hande immer zu einem tunnel wo da rein gezoomt wierd und ein anderes bild mit ihnen erscheint
> so in richtung musik wurde es eventuel zu den White strips gehen _



ich glaub du suchst ein lied von the ting things (glaub so heißen die...halt irgendwas mit ting things) ich glaub das lied heißt shut up and let me go aber sicher bin ich mir nich


----------



## Rexo (1. August 2009)

_danke danke danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind genau die hab schnell auf youtube geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das lied hat so was von Rythmus^^_


----------



## riesentrolli (1. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub du suchst ein lied von the ting things (glaub so heißen die...halt irgendwas mit ting things) ich glaub das lied heißt shut up and let me go aber sicher bin ich mir nich


you, sir, are right:


----------



## Rexo (1. August 2009)

_Katie White is iwie richtig sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## ravenFlasH (1. August 2009)

Mein Tipp, wenn ihr einen Song sucht, ihr aber nicht wisst, von wem er stammt:

Einfach mal die Lyrics bei Google eingeben, und schon ist ein großer Schritt gemacht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _danke danke danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kein ding ich helf doch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atischa (2. August 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute

Ich suche einen Song Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt.
Es wär super wenn wer den Song erkennt und mir den den TItel oder Interpret posten könnte.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Mfg
Atischa


----------



## Soramac (4. August 2009)

Ich suche nen Lied, was ich heute gehört habe im Radio. Ich habe es schonmal gehört.

Es ist so Art Tecno aber dazwischen ein etwas chorlichen / kirchlichen Gesang

Ich schreibs mal so, wie es geschrieben wird , bzw man muss den vor sich singen, sonst gehts net ^^
Die Schreibweise denk ich mal ist mit 100% net richtig.

Sail a song, sail a song, for ever, my we, my we, too gib me oh, too gib me oh .. dann Tecno und dann gehts nur so düm düm düm düm düm (habe aber die Melodie dazu verloren)


----------



## TheBattery (6. August 2009)

halli hallo

und zwar suche ich einen song den ich vor paar jahren gehört hab, nur leider kann ich mich kaum an die lyrics erinnern =/

alles was ich weiß ist das "scream out and ....?" und hell yeah darin vorkommt.. hell yeah sogar ziemlich oft is glaub ich sogar der ref.

was die musikrichtung betrifft, der song is ziemlich hart, mal ganz grob in metal eingeordnet.. würde es ein bisschen mit slayer vergleichen..

hab per google und youtube echt schon jeden song durch wo hell yeah vorkommt =/

vll könnt ihr mir ja helfen 

lg


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. August 2009)

da fällt mir spontan beim yeah rob zombie superbeast ein 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0Lg2_PJv24

der anfang gehört eigentlich nicht zum lied das geht erst ab 0:30 oder so los


----------



## TheBattery (6. August 2009)

danke, aber leider nein =(

trotzdem nicht schlecht der song


----------



## SicVenom (6. August 2009)

hmhm spontan würde mir

Avenged Sevenfold - Scream

Slipknot-Scream

einfallen.


----------



## Soramac (7. August 2009)

Zu Hell Yeah würde mir dieses Lied einfallen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yb5P2dgcyU


----------



## TheBattery (7. August 2009)

leider auch nicht =( ich denk das lied is ziemlich unbekannt, und wie gesagt richtig hart, fast schon trash metal


----------



## Natar (8. August 2009)

TheBattery schrieb:


> leider auch nicht =( ich denk das lied is ziemlich unbekannt, und wie gesagt richtig hart, fast schon trash metal



trash = Mülleimer

thrash meinst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBattery (10. August 2009)

wo du recht hast ^^ aber das hilft mir jz auch net weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (10. August 2009)

Ich kenn ein Hell Yeah von Bloodhound Gang , aber ich glaub das suchst du nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rushk (14. August 2009)

Heho,
ich hör normalerweise Metal aber im Moment gefällt mir auch noch Musik in Richtung "italobrothers" oder Manian oder TuneUp.. (techno,trance).
Ich wollt mal in die Runde fragen ob wer ein paar nette Lieder in die Richtung kennt?
War mir der sinnigste Thread wo ich das fragen konnte und wollte dafür nun nicht extra was neues eröffnen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

Ich such auch mal was und zwar, kennt wer den Song aus der aktuellen FriendScout 24 Werbung? Ist das überhaupt ein Song oder nur ein Werbejingle? Will den haben!


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich such auch mal was und zwar, kennt wer den Song aus der aktuellen FriendScout 24 Werbung? Ist das überhaupt ein Song oder nur ein Werbejingle? Will den haben!



Das vielleicht? Wäre aus der FriendScout 24 Werbung vom Mai 2009


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2009)

JAAA! Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> JAAA! Danke dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Np, war nur ne 1 min Suche auf Youtube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Werbung suchen, Comments durchschauen, Liednamen youtuben)


----------



## SeelenGeist (15. August 2009)

Genau richtig der Thread, suche auch ein Song ^^

Ich kenn nur ein Teil des Videos von Michael Jackson und zwar musste man jemanden unterhalten. Der erste war 'son Flammspucker (son noname natürlich) und konnte nichts, dann kam einer und hat mit son Pulverzeugs Michael herbeigezaubert.. wie heißt das Lied? Ich suche das aber ich weiß den Namen nicht >_<


----------



## Rexo (16. August 2009)

_Das is Remember The Time^^ 
mit Eddi Murphy wen ich mich nich irre ^^


mfg Rexo^^
_


----------



## SeelenGeist (16. August 2009)

Ahhhh, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag das lied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandrel (16. August 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich suche nen Lied, was ich heute gehört habe im Radio. Ich habe es schonmal gehört.
> 
> Es ist so Art Tecno aber dazwischen ein etwas chorlichen / kirchlichen Gesang
> 
> ...


 
also ich hab mal gesucht mit deinem my we etc. kann ich nicht viel anfangen hab jedoch eine gewisse ahnung was du meinst .. kann es sein das es was älter ist also sehr alt? zu dem hätte ich jhier noch eins.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXHQd5VnrNA

bei weiteren techno fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin Dj in nem internet radio also gerne anfragen ^^


----------



## Rushk (16. August 2009)

Ich frag nochmal.. Kennt wer paar Lieder in Richtung "italobrothers", "Manian" usw..?
Will dafür nich extra nen neuen Thread eröffnen! ^^

Grüße


----------



## mastergamer (21. August 2009)

Ja. Ich suche ein Lied. Um genau zu sein, den Namen eines Liedes. -> http://z0r.de/?id=60


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ja. Ich suche ein Lied. Um genau zu sein, den Namen eines Liedes. -> http://z0r.de/?id=60



Das klingt stark nach altem Konsolensound... wer sich da nich auskennt findet da nix ( mich eingeschlossen ^^ )
könnte aber auch einfach selbst gemacht sein, von daher wirds schwer, daran zu kommen

aber kannst ja ma den typ von z0r kontaktieren vllt weiss der da mehr
mfg


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Ja. Ich suche ein Lied. Um genau zu sein, den Namen eines Liedes. -> http://z0r.de/?id=60


wie wärs, ma nach links zu schauen und auf info zu klicken? da kommt dieser link: http://z0r.art-child.net/
fast schon zu einfach, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da da steht ninjawarriors und es sich nach konsolensound anhört.... naaa, was könnte es für ein game soundtrack sein? ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f7qbG2ZgPs


----------



## mastergamer (21. August 2009)

Nicht so provokant! Aber danke dir.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Nicht so provokant!


wieso nicht? hier ist es angebracht, denn das bisschen eigeninitiative sollte wohl nicht allzu schwer sein und lange gedauert hat es auch nicht.


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Wenn ich diesen Thread schon mal gefunden habe. Ich suche seit ein Lied was ich schon als 8 Jähriges Kind gehört habe. Es wird auf Latein gesungen (Ja, sowas wie ein Kirchenlied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Aber ich würde mich echt freuen wenn ich es mal wieder hören könnte. Danke im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Ups, falsches Smiley am Ende ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen Thread schon mal gefunden habe. Ich suche seit ein Lied was ich schon als 8 Jähriges Kind gehört habe. Es wird auf Latein gesungen (Ja, sowas wie ein Kirchenlied
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut, dass du es als 8 jähriger junge gehört hast ist ja schonmal hilfreich zu wissen... nur da du in deinem profil kein alter hast weiss hier wohl keiner, wann du 8 jahre alt warst...



The schrieb:


> Ups, falsches Smiley am Ende ^^



rechtfertig vollkommen den doppelpost statt des edits.


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Wenn ich richtig darüber nachdenke war der song dem ich suche ein eintrittssong eines Boxers. Und es hatte irgendetwas mit der Entdeckung Amerikas zu tun


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYeDsa4Tw0c
?


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

@ Grüne Brille, Ich danke dir vom ganzen Herzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> @ Grüne Brille, Ich danke dir vom ganzen Herzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


now verkleiner your sig!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> @ Grüne Brille, Ich danke dir vom ganzen Herzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


kein problem


----------



## Razyl (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYeDsa4Tw0c
> ?


Netter Song *notier*


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_da kommen erinerungen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**schwarm**_


----------



## The Paladin (21. August 2009)

Ich wollte diese Hymne reinstellen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUdHVpFkCvw&hl=de

Ich bin kein Kommunist, aber diese Hymne klingt nach ... Sieg ....


----------



## shadownappi (26. August 2009)

Hey Leute ! Ich suche schon seit langem den Namen von dem Song, der relativ am Ende gespielt wird. Genau dann wenn Blazer zu diesen Dämonen geht um das Buch zu zerstören und die Welt zu retten ^^
Kann mir einer helfen?
Danke schonma


----------



## Vanth1 (26. August 2009)

shadownappi schrieb:


> Hey Leute ! Ich suche schon seit langem den Namen von dem Song, der relativ am Ende gespielt wird. Genau dann wenn Blazer zu diesen Dämonen geht um das Buch zu zerstören und die Welt zu retten ^^
> Kann mir einer helfen?
> Danke schonma


hier haste die ganzen songtitel für die 3 teile



_"I was... the Ashbringer." 

(0:38/--:--) Legendary - King Arthur Soundtrack - 02 - Woad To Ruin 
(--:--/6:00) The Blade - King Arthur Soundtrack - 04 - Hold The Ice 
(--:--/--:--) The Ashbringer In Battle - Pirates of the Caribbean 2 - Hans Zimmer - 08 - a family affair 
(--:--/--:--) Betrayed - 01 - Age of Music 

Discord 

(--:--/--:--) Saurfang's Challenge - Hans Zimmer- The Contender (Main Theme) 
(--:--/--:--) Rexxar's Journey - Trevor Rabin - Armageddon - Launch 

The War Begins 

(--:--/--:--) Council of War - The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion Main Title Music 
(--:--/--:--) Two beers per kill - Pirates of the Caribbean Dead Man's chest - 07 - Two hornpipes (Tortuga) 
(--:--/--:--) eternal_silencetheme_ngm_by_mike_cameron_force 
(15:16/16:44)"No! He must no scape!" - 10 - The Peacemaker - Devoe's Revenge Take 3 Take 2.wav ; Hans Zimmer - Devoe's Revenge 
(--:--/--:--) X-Ray Dog - Clash Of Arms(1) 
(--:--/--:--) The Last Samurai (Soundtrack) - 09 - Hans Zimmer - Red Warrior 
(--:--/--:--) Edgen+discovery 
(--:--/--:--) Movies - Hans Zimmer - The Last Samurai - Spectres In The Fog 
(--:--/--:--) "To Hell With This Mission"-The Last Samurai (Soundtrack) - 03 - Hans Zimmer - Taken 
(22:40/24:50) Starsailor - Way to Fall 
(--:--/--:--) 01 - Danny Elfman - Introduction 
(--:--/--:--) Mograine - Immediate Music - Epicon (Hybrid) 
(27:43/29:46) Harry Gregson Williams - Metal Gear Solid 1 End Title: The Best Is Yet to Come 
(--:--/--:--) Pirates of the Caribbean 3 - 06 I See Dead People In Boats 
(--:--/--:--) Pirates of the Caribbean 3 - 02 Singapore 
(--:--/--:--) Pirates of the Caribbean 3 - 03 At Wit's End 
(--:--/--:--) Serphentos and Rexxar Travel - 10 - In Search of the Grail 
(--:--/--:--) Saurfang and Rexxar - Theme - Good, The Bad, And The Ugly 
(--:--/--:--) Pirates of the Caribbean 3 - 11 I Don't Think Now Is The Best Time 
(38:10/40:46) Ambush - Saw Soundtrack - Final theme 

The Emerald Dream 

(40:58/43:20) Quite A View - Star Wars Episode II - Attack Of The Clones - 02 - Across The Stars (Love Theme) 
(--:--/--:--) "This is why I chose you!"13_-_Hans_Zimmer_-_Barbarian_Horde 
(--:--/--:--) Metal_Gear_Solid_LegendoftheSnake_OC_ReMix 
(--:--/--:--) Memories - Naruto OST - 08 Sadness and Sorrow 
(46:00/46:40) Gronn Slayer - Naruto - Strong And Strike 
(--:--/--:--) Naruto - Main Theme 
(--:--/--:--) Warcraft 3 - Comradeship 
(--:--/--:--) "Let us cast it, into the flames of Blackrock Mountain!" - Lord of The Rings - Main Theme 
(--:--/--:--) The Plan - Pirates of the Caribbean 3 - 05 Up Is Down 
(52:42/55:37) Coco Lee - A Love Before Time (Mandarin) 
(55:45/59:26) The Final Trial - Godspeed You Black Emperor - Moya 

Armies Unite 

(--:--/--:--) Metal Gear Solid 3 - Snake Eater (Soundtrack) - 211 - Norihiko Hibino - Last Showdown 
(--:--/--:--) Metal Gear Solid 3 - Snake Eater (Soundtrack) - 210 - Harry Gregson - Williams - Lifes End 
(--:--/--:--) King Arthur Soundtrack - 05-Another Brick in Hadrian's Wall 
(1:03:50/1:05:03) Monori In Death - Nightwish - End Of All Hope 
(--:--/--:--) Immediate Music - 48 - Orch & Choir Rise - 3 
(--:--/--:--) 31 - Asteroid Chase - The Shuttle Crash 

Final Push 

(--:--/--:--) Too late... - Naruto (Orochimaru's Theme) 
(--:--/--:--) The Lich King's Power - Naruto 15 - Orochimaru's Fight 
(1:07:40/1:09:45) Return of the Ashbringer - Hans Zimmer - King Arthur - Hans Zimmer - Crimson Tide Theme 
(--:--/--:--) Ash and Frost Part 1 - X-ray Dog 50 - Tightwire Orchestral 
(--:--/--:--) Ash and Frost Part 2 - Immediate Music - Blasphemy 2.0 (Choir) 
(1:13:50/1:14:30) Remember Them When in Hope you Doubt - Immediate Music - With Great Power 
(1:14:32/1:14:55) "If you think that's cool..." - Immediate Music - Desperate Hour 
(1:14:56/1:15:28) Phoenix and Frost Wyrm - Immediate Music - Serenata (Choir) 
(1:15:29/1:15:53) "Nice One!" - Immediate Music - Liberation! (Choir) 
(--:--/--:--) "I smell demons coming..." - X-Ray Dog 44 - Secret Agent 
(--:--/--:--) Monóri vs. Serphentos - Soundtracks - Mission Impossible 2 - Hans Zimmer - Injection 
(--:--/--:--) X-Ray Dog 21 - Big f'n Drums 
(--:--/--:--) "No match for me!" - Immediate Music - With Great Power 

Victory of the Ashbringer 

(1:17:05/1:18:10) Retribution - Trust Company - Downfall 
(1:--/--:--) Arthas Reborn - Batman Begins Soundtrack - Corynorhinus 
(1:--/--:--) Blazer's Final Sacrifice - Metal Gear Solid 3-End theme Harryson Gregson Williams 
(1:--/--:--) "Honor Them!" - Theme Songs - Naruto - Hokage's Funeral Scene 
(1:--/--:--) "We had a deal..." - King Arthur Soundtrack - 02 - Woad To Ruin 
(1:--/--:--) The Tale Ends - TavernAlliance02 
(1:--/--:--) 04 - Danny Elfman - The Story... 
(1:--/--:--) 10 - Danny Elfman - The Tree of Death 
(1:26:06/1:27:58) Credits - Nightwish - Ghost Love Score _


----------



## LiangZhou (27. August 2009)

Hach, Tales of the Past...tolle Videos...


Wie heißt das Lied aus diesem AMV?


----------



## SicVenom (27. August 2009)

das ist RTPN - Crossfire
http://www.lastfm.de/music/RTPN


----------



## LiangZhou (27. August 2009)

SicVenom schrieb:


> das ist RTPN - Crossfire
> http://www.lastfm.de/music/RTPN




Danke dir vielmals <3


----------



## Razyl (6. September 2009)

Kennt jemand den Soundtrack, der im hintergrund des Trailers (besonders am Ende sehr gut hörbar)? Wäre demjenigen sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Soundtrack, der im hintergrund des Trailers (besonders am Ende sehr gut hörbar)? Wäre demjenigen sehr dankbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




omg need!!11einself


----------



## SicVenom (6. September 2009)

mal eine schwere nuss^^
leider kann ich mich nur an einen kleinen teil des songs erinnern und bin noch nicht mal sicher ob dieser so korrekt ist.
der song wurde auf einem metalcore-abend gespielt, sollte also auch aus der richtung kommen.
der sänger ist ein mann und singt im refrain (sehr)hoch. 
beim text bin ich mir nicht sicher entweder er singt " tell me oh tell me the truth" wobei er truth sehr hoch und lange hält, oder er singt irgentwas mit " this city is ooooh"
vom tempo her ist der song eher ruhiger.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

versuchs mal mit gama bomb da singt der sänger auch ziemlich hoch...ist zwar eher thrash metal aber versuchs ma


----------



## SeelenGeist (11. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erSO9eEs9rw

Ich hab mal aus langeweile einige Hörspiele angefangen zu hören, dabei fiel mir bei diesem Hörspiel die Musik am Anfang auf.

Kann mir einer die Musik, bzw. Melodie sagen? Die ist wirklich... nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Soundtrack, der im hintergrund des Trailers (besonders am Ende sehr gut hörbar)? Wäre demjenigen sehr dankbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Song: The Gaelic song is a version of Café del Mar's "Light of Aidan - Lament", which is much more lighter and softer. I do not have or know where to get this version.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Steht doch direkt in der Description


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Hallo Buffed Community


Ich such einen song wo 1 Man und eine Frau auf einem Feld stehen und aufeinande rzu gehen und sich dabei gegenseitig anschiessen 
bis sie 2meter zu einander entfernt sind und weiter schiessen und danach wie schweizer Käse aussehen der man geht dan aber weg als beide keine Munition mehr haben 

Die Frau sieht so ahnlich aus Wie Jennifer Weist

Hab das vidoe letztens im tv gesehen bitte um antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Rexo _


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

ahh ich kenn das...warte ich such ma eben

könnten das the white stripes gewesen sein? =O


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Ich weis nich wurde dan ja nicht frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. September 2009)

ja stimmt hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhh naja such ma nach white stripes bei youtube vllt ises ja richtig =O


----------



## neo1986 (25. September 2009)

hi leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich such ein paar lieder bzw filmmusik......

die lieder sollten an horrorfilme erinnern....wenn ihr paar gute sachen kennt währe es echt net wenn ihr sie hier posten könntet....

danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. September 2009)

sowas?


----------



## neo1986 (25. September 2009)

ja das find ich schonmal ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke


----------



## LiangZhou (27. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Song: The Gaelic song is a version of Café del Mar's "Light of Aidan - Lament", which is much more lighter and softer. I do not have or know where to get this version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kennt jemand die Version aus dem Song? Alles was ich finde ist eine anscheinend gecoverte, fröhliche Version :O


----------



## FermiParadoxon (28. September 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erSO9eEs9rw
> 
> Ich hab mal aus langeweile einige Hörspiele angefangen zu hören, dabei fiel mir bei diesem Hörspiel die Musik am Anfang auf.
> 
> ...


Within Temptation - Somewhere


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

da mir dieser thread passend ernscheint frag ich hier einfach mal rein 
kann mir wer ein paar gute lieder von kreator empfehlen?


----------



## Tabuno (28. September 2009)

Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Liga Total... Am Ende eines Spieltages kommt immer ein Lied. Weiß jemand wie das heißt?^^ Thx im vorraus.


----------



## Gast20180212 (4. Oktober 2009)

was hälst von AAA Studio ?


----------



## Karzaak (10. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen,

weiss mir nicht anderst zu helfen.. darum frag ich nu ma eben hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt jemand das Lied am Anfang von dem Video und weiss wie es heisst?
Wäre echt nett wenn mir da wer helfen könnte..

youtube Risen 


Danke schonmal


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_Das Musste Countdown To Insanity sein von H-Blockx

edit:



_


----------



## Karzaak (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich will verdammt sein.. *Ich liebe dich*


Danke!


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht doch ^^

Helf wne ich kanne gern ^^_


----------



## Hirsi325 (10. Oktober 2009)

Kennt wer das Lied, das bei Defender (PS2 Spiel) im Hauptmenü gespielt wird?

Wäre euch echt dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (11. Oktober 2009)

Mir wurde geholfen.. also helfe ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab das hier gefunden:

"
The soundtrack is composed of techno music, and features a track from KMFDM, a cover of “Also Sprach Zarathustra”, the song from 2001: Space Odyssey. 
"

Quelle


evtl das hier.. kenne das Spiel nücht


----------



## Itachisan (12. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

ich hab mir gestern abend n WoW PvP Movie angeschaut und bin total angetan von der Musik die dort benutzt wird.
Nun zu meinem Problem ich weiß einfach net was da gespielt wird ^^
Deswegen hoffe ich das ihr mir Helfen könnt.

Link zum Video

Ab 1:35min. Ab 6:30 könnte ich mir Nightwish vorstellen hab aber keine Ahnung welches Lied ^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2009)

_ich seh keinen Link_


----------



## Speedcaptain (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey

Ich hab dir in dem anderen threat schon geschrieben

Erste Nummer ist "Braving Flag von Galneryus", aber nicht von anfang an,  guckstu hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muCjjgwh3S4, 

zweite is "I wish I had an Angel" von Nightwish


----------



## Thoraxos (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe Commi und zwar habe ich vorgestern eine kurze Repotage über Micheal Jackson gesehen, plötzlich in einer Szene konnte man im Hintergrund ein Song hören *Glaube es muss ein neues sein* mit den Refrain "Why Why" oder so ähnlich. Habe schon bei Yout. und gegoogelt aber leider nichts gefunden. Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand der es auch zufällig gesehen hat und könnte mir den Songname sagen.

Wäre echt lieb da ich das Lied absolut geil finde


Gruss Marian


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

möglicherweise der hier?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9AAlYP1Sj0


----------



## Thoraxos (12. Oktober 2009)

Leider nicht, ist mehr ein langsames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke mal es ist ein neues was noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Qonix (12. Oktober 2009)

http://memories.michaeljackson.com/


----------



## Grushdak (12. Oktober 2009)

@ Thoraxos

Ich kenne noch ein Lied von ihm, wo es im Refrain mit Why why anfängt -
habe die Melodie gerade im Kopf und singe sie sogar ...
Es ist schon etwas älter.

Nur glaubst Du ... ich komme auf den Titel?^^
Dauert halt im forgeschrittenen Alter ein bischen länger ... zuviele Zellen weggeballert ..

to be continued


----------



## XXI. (16. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute, 

ich suche momentan ein Lied das ich letztes Jahr in Haunted Tent City gehört hab... Es ging eher in richtung Metal und das was sich mir am emisten einprägte war der Satz 'You can run but not escape' YouTube suche hat bisher nichts gutes ergeben...


MfG + Danke in Vorraus XXi


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

kannste beschreiben wie die stimme wahr?  oder fällt dir sonst noch was ein?


----------



## XXI. (16. Oktober 2009)

Stimme war eher rauchig und tief... An mehr kann ich mich leider nichtmehr erinnern, ich weis, dass das nichtgerade viele Infos sind aber vll kennt ja jemand den Song


----------



## Mjuu (16. Oktober 2009)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Commi und zwar habe ich vorgestern eine kurze Repotage über Micheal Jackson gesehen, plötzlich in einer Szene konnte man im Hintergrund ein Song hören *Glaube es muss ein neues sein* mit den Refrain "Why Why" oder so ähnlich. Habe schon bei Yout. und gegoogelt aber leider nichts gefunden. Vielleicht findet sich hier jemand der es auch zufällig gesehen hat und könnte mir den Songname sagen.
> 
> Wäre echt lieb da ich das Lied absolut geil finde
> 
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pjzer9dUWmg


----------



## ipercoop (18. Oktober 2009)

Huhu hab da mal nen Lied gehört is eig auch bekannt aber mir fällt der Name nicht ein.

Singen tuen Frau und Gruppe von Männern/ nur einer 

Frau singt "Wake me up" dann der Mann "and save me"

und so weiter aber mir fallen die Textstücke nicht ein...

Is eher Richtung trauriges Lied (:

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

lg


----------



## Rexo (18. Oktober 2009)

_Das Konnte eventuel 

Evanescence mit Wake me up sein :/ bin mir abe rnich sicher 

*Klick mich*_


----------



## SeelenGeist (18. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Song ist am Anfang des Liedes?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZSZC1AX9pM

Bin mal zufällig drauf gestoßen, mich interessiert nur der Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das original Lied hab ich gefunden.. ist das im Video ein Remix? :S


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich such für jemanden das Lied bei 0:45.
Danke schonmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: *facepalm*

Link vergessen... xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWegwN2RFGk


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

in welchem video?


----------



## Rexo (19. Oktober 2009)

_Das Video is ja mal aller erste Sahne ^^

Dein Song den du suchst is

Ding Dong Song von Gunther  ^^

Klick mich bin der song _


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

edit: lol falscher thread sry


----------



## Kangrim (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche kein bestimmtes Lied sondern ähnliche Gruppen / Lieder
Ich hoffe das kann ich hier reinstellen ohne einen extra Thread auf zu machen und das ihr mir helfen könnt.^^


Also sowas ähnliches wie das hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USriZAMR2nA&hl=de


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2009)

Papa Roach, Story Of The Year, Disco Essemble. Vielleicht auch Thrice, Alkaline Trio und Anberlin.


----------



## SicVenom (22. Oktober 2009)

danke hat sich geklärt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Haben die auf deutsch angesagt, oder auch auf deutsch gesungen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

versuchs mit korpiklaani, ensiferum,in extremo,equilibrium 

hab ich dir zwar schon gesagt aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> versuchs mit korpiklaani, ensiferum,in extremo,equilibrium
> 
> hab ich dir zwar schon gesagt aber egal
> 
> ...



Bei In Extremo wüsste ich, wenn ein Lied mit "lalala" anfängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bei Korpiklaani bin ich auch hängen geblieben, versuchs als ersten mit denen, da haste 2 Leute, die sagen, dass es die sein könnten.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Bei In Extremo wüsste ich, wenn ein Lied mit "lalala" anfängt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sind halt die einzigen bands die mir einfallen würden die deutsch sprechen oder ne deutsche ansage machen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dazu pagan/viking/folk metal spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Oktober 2009)

Es ist zwar nicht deutsch, aber als du das "lalalala lala ladai lalalala lala ladai" geschrieben hast kam mir im Zusammenhang mit Folk einfach nur der Song hier in den Sinn. 




Und Korpiklaani singen eigentlich sehr viel übers Trinken und ihre Auftritte sind auch immer sehr an Alkohol gebunden.

Ein Kollege und ich haben die Theorie aufgestellt, dass die sich zur Inspiration ihrer Songs besaufen und dann ihre Erlebnisse schildern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So enstand der Song "Beer, Beer", als sie besoffen waren...wegen Bier...
Selbe gilt für "Vodka" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn man besoffen durch den Wald läuft entsteht "Wooden Pints". Trifft man auf Tiere entsteht ein "Hunting Song". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich könnte das endlos weiter aufzählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (22. Oktober 2009)

"Beer", erinnert mich an http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gql9220Qon8
Ist zwar kein Folk und auch kein Metal sondern Ska. Aber mit Saufliedern haben die Jungs Erfahrung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (22. Oktober 2009)

ja ich geb zu meine beschreibung wra evlt etwas ungenau... habs aber jetzt gefunden



aber danke für die anderen bands, kannte ein paar noch nicht xD


----------



## Bexor (22. Oktober 2009)

Guten Tag liebe buffed-Community,

ich hab heut morgen im Radio ein RnB/Hip-Hop Song gehört.
Das einzige was ich weiß: Es singt eine Frau und im Refrain singt sie immer wieder "Rolling down, rolling down ooohhh" oder so ähnlich.

Hoffe jemand kennt das Lied und kann mir weiterhelfen.

MfG


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

Bexor schrieb:


> ich hab heut morgen im Radio ein RnB/Hip-Hop Song gehört.
> Das einzige was ich weiß: Es singt eine Frau und im Refrain singt sie immer wieder "Rolling down, rolling down ooohhh" oder so ähnlich.



Google ergab: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z5bFEjxPbE

Ist es das?


----------



## Bexor (22. Oktober 2009)

Nee, das hab ich auch schon gefunden bei meiner Suche, jedoch aber nicht das Lied, was ich suche.

Edit: Habs soeben gefunden... Ist von J-Status feat. Rihanna - Roll it gal
Gibts verschiedene Versionen davon.

Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Oktober 2009)

Nach langer Zeit ist 2xfun wieder online. Damals habe ich die Musik dieses Videos hier gesucht.

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nach langer Zeit ist 2xfun wieder online. Damals habe ich die Musik dieses Videos hier gesucht.
> 
> Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?



Einfach mal ein /push in der Hoffnung, dass es jemand kennt.


----------



## fraudani (29. Oktober 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Einfach mal ein /push in der Hoffnung, dass es jemand kennt.




Das müsste von Rob Dougan sein. Clubbed to death aus dem Album Furious Angels.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Oktober 2009)

fraudani schrieb:


> Das müsste von Rob Dougan sein. Clubbed to death aus dem Album Furious Angels.



Ja, hat gewisse Ähnlichkeiten, weil ich Clubbed to death habe. Vielleicht ein Remix? Find aber keinen ähnlichen...


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

ich weiss ja jetz nich obs dir nur um den namen geht und obs nen remix is oder darum das du den song haben willst^^
weil wenns das 2. is hab ichs für dich mal auf youtube hochgeladen
klick
kann dir den remix auch schicken falls du kein converter oder sowas hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Oktober 2009)

Wow...super vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich hab ichs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rivon (31. Oktober 2009)

gut kein ding^^ dann hab ich hier auch mal was


und zwar such ich den song von 3:50 bis 4:06
es is zwar ne tracklist beim video bei aber genau den song gibs natürlich nich / oder der trackname stimmt nich

vielleicht hat das ja irgendwer schonmal irgendwo gehört und kann mir da weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (1. November 2009)

Hat keiner LigaTotal! wo immer dieses hammer geile Lied am Ende eines Spieltages kommt? XD


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

ich suche kein lied aber einen Künstler 

der hatte irgendwas mit "Deutschland" im Namen war sein Vorname und dann Deutschland

also was weiß ich ähm Franz-walter Deutschland

ok 

und er war son bissl schoko und hatte n afro und n ring in der nase

mehr weiß ich nicht :/

hoffe ihr wisst wen ich meine


----------



## painschkes (2. November 2009)

_Joachim Deutschland - fallst du ihn meinst? 

Bild : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

danke genau der wars


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Suche jemmanden der mir sagt wie die erste Musik im Shaun of the Dead Trailler heisst

Klick mich_


----------



## fraudani (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


_


Könnte der Song "The blue Wrath" von I Monster sein._


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_Danke Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Song is der knuller find ich xD _


----------



## Azashar (7. November 2009)

Ich suche einen Song. Geht ungefähr so: White is my heart *klavier* White is my soul *klavier* ...  glaube wird von nem schwarzen gesungen^^


----------



## Rhokan (7. November 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich suche z.Z. nach einem Black-Metal Lied. Ich weiß leider nur das es ziemlich lang ist und durchgehend den selben, monothonen Rythmus beibehält. Typische bm-stime singt sehr langsam, eher schon so ein langsames sprechen... Leider schon ziemlich lange her dass ich das Lied gehört habe : /



Yay, habs gefunden (war Quintessence von Darkthrone)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. November 2009)

Ok jetzt mal was anspruchsvolles ich suche ein lied (kein bestmmtes) es soll wenn möglich zwischenmenschlichen hass enthalten aber nicht befürworten sonder eher kritisch und destruktiv sehn 

ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Teal (20. November 2009)

Für nen Freund:

Er sucht das zweite Lied von diesem Video, bei dem der DK gegen den Mage kämpft. Hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## painschkes (20. November 2009)

_Sonic 2 Music: Chemical Plant Zone

Leider nicht die Version aus dem Video - find ich auf Youtube grad igendwie nicht.. 





Mesch , das weckt Erinnerungen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Teal (21. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Sonic 2 Music: Chemical Plant Zone
> _[...]


Verdammt, da hast Du recht... Und ich als alter Sega-Jünger hab es nicht erkannt.... Oh noes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dankeschön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Die Version ist es:


----------



## painschkes (21. November 2009)

_Bitte Bitte ;-)

Hach..das waren Zeiten! :]_


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. November 2009)

Suche die Musik von Collateral in der Discoszene mit dem Chinesen.


----------



## Knallfix (28. November 2009)

Paul&#65279; Oakenfold - ready steady go


----------



## Laz0rgun (28. November 2009)

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ok jetzt mal was anspruchsvolles ich suche ein lied (kein bestmmtes) es soll wenn möglich zwischenmenschlichen hass enthalten aber nicht befürworten sonder eher kritisch und destruktiv sehn
> 
> ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine


so ich möchte meine Frage nochmal in den Raum werfen in der Hoffnung jemand hat da grad zufällig was zur hand


----------



## michael92 (1. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ok jetzt mal was anspruchsvolles ich suche ein lied (kein bestmmtes) es soll wenn möglich zwischenmenschlichen hass enthalten aber nicht befürworten sonder eher kritisch und destruktiv sehn
> 
> ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine




So etwas? Rammstein Spring


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich suche zwar mehr Soundtrack! und zwar Suche ich im Filme Die Bourne Indität, denn song  wo er Nach dem Verlassen der Bank von der Polizei verfolgt Wird!


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Dezember 2009)

michael92 schrieb:


> So etwas? Rammstein Spring


ahh das ist nicht schlecht aber ich hoffe auf mehr


----------



## Nagostyrian (3. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so ich möchte meine Frage nochmal in den Raum werfen in der Hoffnung jemand hat da grad zufällig was zur hand



Rammstein - Halt würde mich noch einfallen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaBId_bwGg


----------



## michael92 (4. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich suche zwar mehr Soundtrack! und zwar Suche ich im Filme Die Bourne Indität, denn song  wo er Nach dem Verlassen der Bank von der Polizei verfolgt Wird!



Weiss zwar grad nicht wo aber das könnte es sein.


----------



## rigo_ntk (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich suche ein LIed ab 0,15sec bis 0,37sec aus das viedeo MARTY & BENNY BENASSI - MUSIC MIX OKTOBER 2009 - CLUB MAGIC BEATS 
youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz3HJv6LpHg...7DA0B667A497CC5


----------



## adw90 (14. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Weiß jemand wie der Song heißt der bei 1:27 im Hintergrund läuft?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1jd7X7D43I...feature=related

Danke im Vorraus.

MFG


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Dezember 2009)

michael92 schrieb:


> Weiss zwar grad nicht wo aber das könnte es sein.



hab ich ganz vergessen, danke denn hab ich gesucht!!!


----------



## Thoor (17. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws0x0U8jnLI

Ca 3. Minuten, dieses Lied ala "Fallin in love", des im anderen Thread wars leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

Wichtig!!!!!

Grad kommt

Ice Age auf Vox und ich würd gern wissen wie das titellied glaub ich ist es heißt also das in dem immer so viel gepfiffen wird.


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_Den Einzigen Pfeifer Song dne ich kenne is der aus Kill Bill



Eventuel wurde der dafur benutzt_


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

nope definitiv nicht:/


----------



## Rexo (17. Dezember 2009)

_mmm...Hab ne Liste mit allen Tracks von Ice Age willst dir alle durch gucken ??_


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Dezember 2009)

hilft nix die dinger sind alle für Deutschland gesperrt :/


----------



## tamirok (19. Dezember 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTPGj0DwIKY&NR=1 welches lied wird in diesem video gespielt weis das jemand?


----------



## Palatschinkn (19. Dezember 2009)

Frag den Typen doch einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Knallfix (19. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Wichtig!!!!!
> 
> Grad kommt
> 
> Ice Age auf Vox und ich würd gern wissen wie das titellied glaub ich ist es heißt also das in dem immer so viel gepfiffen wird.




http://www.amazon.de/Ice-Age-David-Newman/dp/B000065VDN


----------



## XXI. (19. Dezember 2009)

Heyho Leute,

Ich suche einen Song, die Stimme usw kann ich nicht beschreiben. Er stammt aus "Hangover" und wurde da gespielt als die Jungs aus LV zurückkommen und sich auf dem Highway umziehen. Er ist rockiger...


Dank im Vorraus XXi


----------



## Rexo (19. Dezember 2009)

_eventuel der ??

_


----------



## Fauzi (20. Dezember 2009)

Huhu ich bins. Hab jetzt rund 15minuten nach dem einen Lied von Mariah Carey gesucht.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es das neuste ist oder schon ein älteres. Entdeckt habe ich es gestern im TV auf Pro7, bei einer Vorschau des Senders. Oder jedenfalls iwas so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Koennt ihr mir weiterhelfen? :x


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Wichtig!!!!!
> 
> Grad kommt
> 
> Ice Age auf Vox und ich würd gern wissen wie das titellied glaub ich ist es heißt also das in dem immer so viel gepfiffen wird.




woho ich habs gefunden :3


----------



## Tobihackl (26. Dezember 2009)

Kennt wer das Lied das hier ganz am Anfang läuft?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_MaMnZbmnI

Wenn möglich mit Link pls^^ 

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. Dezember 2009)

_Ich habs dier doch im anderen thread schon gesagt -.-



Viel Spass das dauert ne stunde das video der erste song is der dne du suchst ^^_


----------



## Tobihackl (26. Dezember 2009)

O sry aber ich hab kein video dazu gefunden
danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crewean (4. Januar 2010)

Aloha Leute,
suche folgendes Lied, vllt kennts ja wer.
Ist ne sound datei die ich von irgendnem CS server oder sonst woher hab, hoffe irgendjemand kennt das komplette Lied + Interpret 

danke im vorraus 



http://rapidshare.com/files/330375528/human_win_06.wav.html

http://ul.to/9ldaue



hier der youtube link zum soundfile : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiyAABx8cC4


----------



## XXI. (8. Januar 2010)

Der Song den ich suche kommt aus der Werbung für Pro7 HD. Da werden lauter tolle Szenengezeigt und im Hintergrund kommt ein Orchester plus Chor. Wie heißt dieses Lied?

Danke im Vorraus XXi


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

crewean schrieb:


> Aloha Leute,
> suche folgendes Lied, vllt kennts ja wer.
> Ist ne sound datei die ich von irgendnem CS server oder sonst woher hab, hoffe irgendjemand kennt das komplette Lied + Interpret
> 
> ...


_Kenne das von meinem Cousine aber den remix kenne ich leider nich musst etwas Googeln  _


----------



## Clamev (15. Januar 2010)

ich suche einen Song.
Typische Clubmukke ich glaub es singt Rihanna oder Nelly furtado (könnt da aber auch falsch liegen)
Alles was ich noch weis ist im refrain n kurzer gesungener Satz von ner Frau (makes me feel alright oder so)
und danach so ein Ohoo ohooo ohooo
mehr weis ich leider echt nicht plxplxhelp


----------



## Laz0rgun (25. Januar 2010)

Hey, möglicherweise waren einige von euch ja schonmal in dem Film "Friendship!" Nicht so gut, aber naja, das tut hier nichts zur Sache =)
Jedenfalls suche ich den Song, welcher in dem Stripclub beim Auftritt der zwei gespielt wurde. Danke hier schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. Januar 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Hey, möglicherweise waren einige von euch ja schonmal in dem Film "Friendship!" Nicht so gut, aber naja, das tut hier nichts zur Sache =)
> Jedenfalls suche ich den Song, welcher in dem Stripclub beim Auftritt der zwei gespielt wurde. Danke hier schonmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war doch einfach nur die Deutsche National Hymne mit etwas techno musik oder?

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfvddQAYmec

das hier?


----------



## Laz0rgun (26. Januar 2010)

Super, vielen Dank, genau das wars =)


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

Ich such nach wie vor das Lied das bei 2.34 eingespielt wird, das muss ziemlich bekannt sein, dieses "loving someone" teil da ._.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws0x0U8jnLI&feature=related


----------



## LaVerne (26. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich such nach wie vor das Lied das bei 2.34 eingespielt wird, das muss ziemlich bekannt sein, dieses "loving someone" teil da ._.



Uralt und immer noch einer meiner Lieblingssongs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bif2q_Zo3-4


----------



## Thoor (26. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Uralt und immer noch einer meiner Lieblingssongs:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bif2q_Zo3-4



Hey vielen dank, du glaubst gar nicht wie lang ich dieses Lied gesucht habe =)


----------



## Sinned321 (29. Januar 2010)

Hey, kann mir wer sagen wie das Lied am anfang heißt? Kennen tuts wahrscheinlich jeder, aber weder ich noch einer meiner Freunde haben absolut keine Ahnung wie es heißt.

Video


----------



## Winipek (29. Januar 2010)

Vangelis- Conquest of paradise


----------



## Sinned321 (29. Januar 2010)

danke


----------



## Haramann (31. Januar 2010)

ich such n lied des kann man recht schlecht beschreiben.
es ist ein eher lustiges lied da kommt vor:ha ha haaaaaaaaaa
es kommt vor in diesem video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0nBLhFsKKM


----------



## FermiParadoxon (31. Januar 2010)

Meinst du das: Black Eyed Peas - Pump it ?


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Meinst du das: Black Eyed Peas - Pump it ?



Von dir hatte ich mehr erwartet, bei deinem guten Musikgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5OHrQYwRac


----------



## FermiParadoxon (31. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Von dir hatte ich mehr erwartet, bei deinem guten Musikgeschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mags doch gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist halt die Black Eyed Peas Version und nicht das Original. ^^

edit: Oder? Jetzt bin ich mir irgendwie auch nicht mehr sicher. xD


----------



## Haramann (1. Februar 2010)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

ich such das lied aus dieser AMV

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1HPPLNmrCo


und auch noch das lied welches in diesem Video gespielt wird

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR4XMpg6qPU
edit: gott bin ich gut ich hab das lied gefunden

*Now That We Found Love/Heavy D & the Boyz(1991)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNIHmD214oo


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Ich suche den Song. aus dem Video http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/6406393 !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa-8BUOfI7g
Das ist es.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Februar 2010)

Danke =)


----------



## Soramac (16. Februar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich suche den Song. aus dem Video http://www.myvideo.ch/watch/6406393 !



Die Kommentare: ''[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]heute nicht mehr das is klar heute is was High end betrifft 3x295GTx SL''[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Torhall (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab was schweres für euch:

Ich suche ein Lied das ich beim Karnevall gehört hab. Der Rythmus war irgendwie so

dadadadada dam dadadadada dam dadadadada dam dadada dam dam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu gabs so nen speziellen Tanz wo die Leute in einer Reihe immer 3 Schritte vor, Kick, 3 Schritt zurück, Kick

Text mäsig hab ich nur wage Erinnerung. Auf das dadadadada wurde "..and i wanna be /get..." gesungen.

Bin echt gespannt ob es jemand kennt. 

mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich such das lied aus dieser AMV
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1HPPLNmrCo


*hust* keiner eine ahnung?


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2010)

Große Frage:

http://armorgames.com/play/4790/colour-my-heart

In dem Game... das Pianostück... kennt das irgendwer? Ist das bekannt? Wenn ja, sagt mir doch bitte Komponist und Namen! ^^


----------



## Skatero (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *hust* keiner eine ahnung?



Type A - Zebrahead 

Bedanke dich bei Shazam.


----------



## Manni41 (20. Februar 2010)

-


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Type A - Zebrahead
> 
> Bedanke dich bei Shazam.



woho! thx!


----------



## Manni41 (20. Februar 2010)

-


----------



## Manni41 (24. Februar 2010)

Hi!


Kennt jemand die Musiktitel aus diesem Video?

http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=139885


Lieder bei:

5:40

und GANZ DICK NEED bei

7:54 - ende vom movie

EDIT: habs gefunden


"Faithless" - Insomnia


----------



## Powerflower (10. März 2010)

-


----------



## Xuligan (12. März 2010)

Keri Hilson - I Like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBpBKJ42X_o


----------



## FermiParadoxon (12. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Große Frage:
> 
> http://armorgames.co...colour-my-heart
> 
> In dem Game... das Pianostück... kennt das irgendwer? Ist das bekannt? Wenn ja, sagt mir doch bitte Komponist und Namen! ^^


Bisschen spät, aber nach einiger Recherche, da es mir auch gefallen hat:
http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/201982
Rest von dem Kerl gefällt mir jetzt nicht sooo. :/


----------



## Powerflower (12. März 2010)

Xuligan schrieb:


> Keri Hilson - I Like
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=rBpBKJ42X_o



danke das is es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und MEINS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (20. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1OWtdbp-R4

weiß wer wie das lied heißt ab 1:48?

danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (22. März 2010)

Hallo.

Kann mir vielleicht wer die Originalversion vom Lied ''Brand new day'' von ryan star posten? Finde auf youtube nur liveautritte, will das aber net. Need studioversion oder so halt...>.<

Am allerbesten die Version am anfang dieses vids: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=h9VZInbUHFU

(Ab 0:24)


----------



## Billy Eastwood (26. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> tag,
> 
> ich such das lied, dass zur zeit auf den Straßencharts Platz 1 ist ...
> Es ist von den Black eye peas .. und der kerl in dem video träumt in seinem laden vor sich hin ...
> ...



Vielleicht das hier ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9oS1oZzQ1sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (26. März 2010)

Ich werde auch mal diesen Thread hier nutzen...die Youtube Community mag mich ja nicht...wie heisst das Lied, das ab 1:23 begint? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sOiKLLgwwAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (29. März 2010)

huhu suche den Song ganz am schluss.

http://vimeo.com/1859244

thx


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

Hey Ho! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich suche ein Lied, dass von Slipknot sein müsste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dem Video von dem Lied fliegt irgendwie eine Kugel in Zeitlupe rum und soll Scheiben und alles mögliche durchschlagen.

Jemand eine Ahnung? :>


----------



## SicVenom (30. März 2010)

@Ykon

Korn - Freak On A Leash?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_9Fg8bwGYxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@ BinaufBlaue müsste Marilyn Manson - Evidence sein


----------



## Ykon (30. März 2010)

SicVenom schrieb:


> @Ykon
> 
> Korn - Freak On A Leash?



Stimmt. Ich danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (30. März 2010)

SicVenom schrieb:


> @ BinaufBlaue müsste Marilyn Manson - Evidence sein



Big THX hab mich schon blöd gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## MrBlaki (31. März 2010)

Ich suche aus der aktuellen Folge von Bubble Universe
http://www.3min.de/Video/Games/Bubble-Universe-2/Finale/14/94/1832
das Lied das ab Minute 4:25 kommt! 
Wäre echt hammer wenn einer weiss von wem das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke schonmal >.<


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (31. März 2010)

kennt wer gute DnB Musik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zb wie Beautiful Lies oder Thunderchild


----------



## Sam_Fischer (2. April 2010)

Ich such den Song aus American Pie 3 wo sich der Tüb ne Intimrasur macht.


----------



## SFMysterio (3. April 2010)

Hallo,
kennt wer dieses Lied ?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTO6xxQ5j-M&feature=player_embedded


----------



## LaVerne (4. April 2010)

SFMysterio schrieb:


> kennt wer dieses Lied ?



Finger Eleven - Paralyzer

Teilweise sehr geile Band!


----------



## SFMysterio (4. April 2010)

Tausend Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nectare (5. April 2010)

Also ich suche nicht direkt das Lied, sondern die Lyrics dazu.

Das Lied:

Sam Schlatow- Face your Enemy

Kennt irgentjemand die Lyrics??


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. April 2010)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Ich werde auch mal diesen Thread hier nutzen...die Youtube Community mag mich ja nicht...wie heisst das Lied, das ab 1:23 begint?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Lied heißt Venice Rooftops:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5EaRHlo4B0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab den gesamten Soundtrack und das ist einer meiner Favoriten!


----------



## Bloodletting (6. April 2010)

Der "Kommentator" vom AC2 Video suckt ja mal richtig böse. o_O


----------



## Laz0rgun (7. April 2010)

Suche dieses allseits bekannte "15 % Skill, 20 % Luck and a 100 % concentrated Powah of will bliblablubb und so weiter und so fort " 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (7. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F11JqLUBCfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einmal Fort Minor - Remember The Name --> bitte sehr!


----------



## Laz0rgun (7. April 2010)

Sehr vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Hi 
ich suche ein lied von slipknot und zwar weiss ich nur noch das an irgendeiner stelle ein paar mal "All I've got is insane" gesungen (geschrien) wird. ^^
ich hoffe jemand weiss bescheid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Bloodletting (8. April 2010)

Einmal Duality, bittesehr.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94-jPrPirm4[/youtube]


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (8. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Einmal Duality, bittesehr.



BINGO! danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (10. April 2010)

Klingt doof aber weiss wer die der ''Song'' hiervon heisst? 

http://z0r.de/118

Need =/


----------



## Manowar (11. April 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Klingt doof aber weiss wer die der ''Song'' hiervon heisst?
> 
> http://z0r.de/118
> 
> Need =/



http://z0r.de/index/Seite2.html

Neophyte - Evil


----------



## yves1993 (12. April 2010)

Danke dir <3


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. April 2010)

Hi,

ich suche unendlich viele Lieder in etwa so sind wie diese beiden hier :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tyxEAY7EV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pX5yIWksjdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



also ruhig, traurig/romantisch und am besten alt (alt ist kein muss) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt. kennt noch jemand solche lieder

mfg


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

Hallöö

ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar guten songs wie zb 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWaB4PXCwFU

es sollte aber nicht zu hardcore sein,
Wenns geht bitte per PM oder auch hier aber PM wäre mir lieber ty


----------



## Bloodletting (15. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Hallöö
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar guten songs wie zb
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=DWaB4PXCwFU
> ...



Papa Roach klingt stark ähnlich.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. April 2010)

Ich suchn Lied :<

Weiß aber ganz wenig davon.

Zuerst kommt langsam so die Melodie.......dann kommt ne ruhige Männerstimme, klingt sanft, also der redet, is noch kein singen..und dann kommt halt der höhepunkt wo der singt und mit Gitarre und dabei singt auch ne Frau, also das gleiche wie der Mann.

da kam öfters das wort "myself" vor, glaube "to be myself" sagt der. und beim höhepunkt hab ich glaubsch immer verstanden: "at my time [...]"

Muss mal gucken das ich die Melodie irgendwo finde...oder so ähnlich....Hoffe mir kann einer helfen :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. April 2010)

Das hier vllt?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWQACAZDy88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. April 2010)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Das hier vllt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein leider nicht.

Das Lied ist glaubsch so Rock/Pop 

edit: es wird englisch gesungen^^


----------



## Lekraan (21. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=066_q4DIeqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich suche den Song der bei 1:08 kommt


Da wo der Blutelf anfängt zu tanzen ...

Das lied gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. April 2010)

Hier stand was ganz falsches...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich suche den Song der bei 1:08 kommt
> 
> 
> Da wo der Blutelf anfängt zu tanzen ...
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGjC0wbUXzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^
this


----------



## rastafari203 (22. April 2010)

Hi 


ich suche ein Lied.

Das einzige was ich noch weis ist das darin französisch gesungen wurde und eine Frau auf einem Boot in irgendeiner Bucht war glaub ich. War ne kleine Yacht.


----------



## Dominau (23. April 2010)

http://www.megavideo.com/?d=TA3LQ6CC

bei 12:30 läuft ein lied. ich weiß das es von slipknot ist, oder ich vermute es zumindest...
aber ich hab keine ahnung wie es heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SicVenom (23. April 2010)

@ Dominau
Knapp daneben ist leider auch vorbei ;D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHZmMA_OAMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lekraan (23. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. April 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich danke dir vielmals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist mein job!


----------



## MasterXoX (24. April 2010)

hm....

ok ich suche nu was anderes.

Ich suche die bekannteste Rock melodie der welt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die geht so:

"dam dam dam, dam dam daaadaaam, dam dam dam, daaaamdaadaam"


----------



## SicVenom (25. April 2010)

@MasterXoX:
suchst du das?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9f7LwuVF8Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. April 2010)

SicVenom schrieb:


> @MasterXoX:
> suchst du das?
> 
> 
> ...




yay genau das ist es danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (25. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...





2 Dinge: Erstens ist das nur eine billige Nachmache^^


Und 2. Wie kann man Smoke on the Water nicht kennen o.O


naja egal^^



Suche ein Lied wo son Typ davon singt "Can´t open this godamn door"


----------



## MasterXoX (25. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Suche ein Lied wo son Typ davon singt "Can´t open this godamn door"








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VieTadDeCTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vll das?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (26. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Erstens ist das nur eine billige Nachmache^^



cool cool ... ist aber genau das was er gesucht hat


----------



## rastafari203 (28. April 2010)

Hi 


ich suche ein Lied.

Das einzige was ich noch weis ist das darin französisch gesungen wurde und eine Frau auf einem Boot in irgendeiner Bucht war glaub ich. War ne kleine Yacht.


----------



## Manowar (29. April 2010)

O_o

Wenigstens eine Stilrichtung wäre hilfreich *g*


----------



## jase03 (3. Mai 2010)

hi liebe buffies 
ich suche nen lied

am anfang oder beim refrain kommt immer rise! rise! rise! mit kurzer pause zwischen jedem rise!
kennt jemand das lied?

geht so in die postcore ,new metal schiene

grüße jase


----------



## rastafari203 (5. Mai 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> Wenigstens eine Stilrichtung wäre hilfreich *g*



eher poppig


----------



## Lekraan (7. Mai 2010)

hi, ich suche immer noch ein Lied. Beschreibung:

Es singt ein schwarzer. Er ist in einem Laden, den er führt bzw. Angestellter ist. Dort träumt er ... 
Er träumt vor sich hin, wie die ganzen Frauen (Kunden) plötzlich in Unterwäsche dastehen wenn er auf seinem Kugelschreiber drückt...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2010)

Hab Lekraans beantwortet.

Ich suche den Namen des Stücks was am Ende dieser Doku kommt:

(Da wo die Chinesen den Test stürmen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZyTul4L3Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Merci LaVerne! Endlich mal wieder Epische Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXEgopO2AbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Den Titel hätt ich einmal gern :>
Merci 


Edit : 12th street rag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (8. Mai 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich suche den Namen des Stücks was am Ende dieser Doku kommt:
> 
> (Da wo die Chinesen den Test stürmen)







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IwVWXBhuVXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tragoile (12. Mai 2010)

Neulich auf einem Geburtstag habe ich ein Lied gehört, in welchem öfters gepfiffen wird. Es wird immer ein "Doppelpfiff" abgegeben.
Sonst ist der Song eher Rap oder Techno ich habs leider nicht mehr so in Erinnerung, da ich gut einen drin hatte und es schon länger her ist.

p.s. dieser Song von Pitbull ist es *nicht*


----------



## fraudani (14. Mai 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGdX17vBeNw

Meinst Du zufällig dieses hier mit dem Pfeiffen?


----------



## XXI. (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche einen Song von Ska P. Das am meisten auffällige war, dass dort alle paar Strophen oder auch im Refrain "UNA" oder irgendsowas vorkam.
Könnte mir jemand Song + Album nennen?


Wäre euch sehr verbunden

XXi


----------



## painschkes (17. Mai 2010)

_http://www.youtube.c...h?v=V5Qkc1KVCYM


zufällig jemand ne Ahnung? 

Danke schonmal :-)


-------------


/Edit : Erledigt..habs gefunden.. :-)
_


----------



## Sarjin (18. Mai 2010)

Vor einigen Jahren hab ich zum ersten mal Daniel P. Schenks "The cheatreport" gesehen und ein Lied gefiel mir von Anfang an.

In den Credits wird es als "Ghosts" beschrieben.
Jetzt kann man sich vielleicht vorstellen das nur mit dem Namen Ghosts man wohl kaum das entsprechende komplette Lied findet.

 http://rapidshare.com/files/388716188/thecheatreport.divx_cut.rar

Vielleicht kann mir ja wer weiter helfen.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Mai 2010)

Ich suchs schon seit Monaten.
Und habs gefunden! <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVhlgHhRe0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fauzi (23. Mai 2010)

/push

Und zwar, ich suche ein Deutsches Lied. Soweit ich weiss ist es ein Rap.
Der Song hat was mit "War" zu tun.. Der sagt iwie so.. "Es ist War..". Ziemlich aggressiv das ganze.. das letzte mal hab ich das iwie vor 5-7 Jahren gehört.
Leider habe ich den Songname vergessen, google und youtube verraten mir nichts :S Kann mir jemand h elfen? =)


----------



## Tragoile (24. Mai 2010)

fraudani schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=oGdX17vBeNw
> 
> Meinst Du zufällig dieses hier mit dem Pfeiffen?



Danke, genau das war es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (29. Mai 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Und zwar, ich suche ein Deutsches Lied. Soweit ich weiss ist es ein Rap.
> Der Song hat was mit "War" zu tun.. Der sagt iwie so.. "Es ist War..".



Schon mal daran gedacht, daß das nix mit dem englischen Wort für "Krieg" zu tun haben muß, sondern einfach ein schlichtes deutsches "Es ist wahr, daß..." gemeint ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?



> Ziemlich aggressiv das ganze.. das letzte mal hab ich das iwie vor 5-7 Jahren gehört.
> Leider habe ich den Songname vergessen, google und youtube verraten mir nichts :S Kann mir jemand h elfen? =)



Bei google mit '"es ist wahr" lyrics' gesucht? Damit bekommt man meist jeden Song heraus, sobald man sich auch nur ein paar Textzeilen erinnert. Spontan fällt mir zu "Rap", "aggressiv" und "es ist wahr" nur Megaherz mit "Kopfschuss" ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBJ0Se8SIQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Zusätzlich wäre da natürlich noch Crematory mit "Ist es wahr", allerdings ist das weder aggressiv noch hat das was mit Rap zu tun:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uiXRTgLL9Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (3. Juni 2010)

http://www.pown.it/4825

ich weiß nur dass es eine Sendung war :/


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> http://www.pown.it/4825
> 
> ich weiß nur dass es eine Sendung war :/



Das ist das Theme von "Michel Vaillant". Hab ich sau gerne als kind auf RTL2 geschaut ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vB4Iccq6EvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Breakyou (4. Juni 2010)

stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab gewusst irgendwas auf RTL II.
danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du BANAUSE.
Das war Super RTL...
Ich hätts auch sofort erkannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Du BANAUSE.
> Das war Super RTL...
> Ich hätts auch sofort erkannt.
> 
> ...



Das lief vielleicht irgendwann später auf Super RTL. Aber ich hab es immer auf RTL2 angeschaut, noch bevor es dieses Toggo-Zeug gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juni 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Das lief vielleicht irgendwann später auf Super RTL. Aber ich hab es immer auf RTL2 angeschaut, noch bevor es dieses Toggo-Zeug gab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:<<<<<<
Egal.
Michel Vaillont war epic.
Immer jedes Rennen gab es Probleme, die phösen haben versucht Michel zu sabotieren. Dann kam aber immer der Mechaniker Quincy mit irgendeinem neuen Schnickschnack.
Am Schluss lösen Michel und co. die Sabotage auf, machen die Ohösen fertig und gewinnen dann das Rennen.
Epic.


----------



## Lily:) (5. Juni 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich suche einen Song von Ska P. Das am meisten auffällige war, dass dort alle paar Strophen oder auch im Refrain "UNA" oder irgendsowas vorkam.
> Könnte mir jemand Song + Album nennen?
> ...



Meinst du vielleicht "crimen sollicitationis"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das einzige mit einem "Una"-ähnlichen, was mir grad einfällt^^


----------



## Fauzi (10. Juni 2010)

Hey Laverne, danke für die Vorschläge, aber es ist schon das englische Wort "War" gewesen.
Da hört man auch so Flieger und Geschosse im Hintergrund :> 

lg


----------



## diablo1988 (13. Juni 2010)

hi suche ein lied habe es mal bei youtupe hochgeladen weil ich den titel oder wer das singt nit kenne 
Mein Link


----------



## Smeal (14. Juni 2010)

Ich suche das erste Lied dieses Videos:

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=154173

Am Ende des Videos steht das es Beat 67.
Allerdings findet man es unter diesem Namen nirgendwo.
Es ist ja ein Remix von einem Lied was ich kenne, allerdings ist mir der Name entfallen.
Vllt hilft auch der Name dieses Lieds. Danke schonmal.

Mfg SMeal


----------



## Ulgi (15. Juni 2010)

Hallihallo,
ich denke, ich kann das Rätsel wenigstens zum teil für dich lösen, es is definitiv ein Soundtrack aus "Der Herr der Ringe"
nur was für einer, da bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden, ich hoffe trotzdem, das ich dir helfen konnte^^


----------



## Ulgi (15. Juni 2010)

Ha, ich habs gefunden^^
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
es is direkt das erste, lass ein bisschen laufen, dan hörst es^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für Gondor!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur leider steht da nicht die "Band", die das Lied spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diablo1988 (15. Juni 2010)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie das lied heist das ich suche


----------



## Smeal (16. Juni 2010)

Ulgi schrieb:


> Ha, ich habs gefunden^^
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
> es is direkt das erste, lass ein bisschen laufen, dan hörst es^^
> 
> ...



Also das ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich suche ma weiter wenn ich es finde wird es gepostet.

edit:



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dI5y7Enx-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gefunden! Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Remix finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (20. Juni 2010)

Suche einen Song der im Namen irgendwas mit "adults" oder "children" hat. Der Song ist soweit ich weiss recht neu und wird von einem schwarzen und weissen gesungen.


----------



## Rikkui (22. Juni 2010)

Ahm ja ich such ein lied das ich aber nich beschreiben kann ich hab nur ein kleinen ausschnitt den ihr hier ( http://www.fileuploadx.de/468845) runterladen könnt
hoffe könnt mir weiterhelfen

btw das is kein Virus oder sonstiges Das nur eine musik datei will nur wissen wie das heißt :<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. Juni 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> Ahm ja ich such ein lied das ich aber nich beschreiben kann ich hab nur ein kleinen ausschnitt den ihr hier ( http://www.fileuploadx.de/468845) runterladen könnt
> hoffe könnt mir weiterhelfen
> 
> btw das is kein Virus oder sonstiges Das nur eine musik datei will nur wissen wie das heißt :<



aaah wie mir der verdammte name auf der zunge liegt >.< ich kenne das lied 100 pro aber mir will der verdammt name nicht einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT : win





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fGZASuiTIAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rikkui (23. Juni 2010)

Was win?^^


----------



## Rikkui (23. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> aaah wie mir der verdammte name auf der zunge liegt >.< ich kenne das lied 100 pro aber mir will der verdammt name nicht einfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



yo dankte war das richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (28. Juni 2010)

Wie heißt das Lied was kurz ab 2:40 abespielt wird ?
Würd mich echt über antworten freuen such den Namen schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bT4AefKswpk
 MfG Xandy


----------



## Breakyou (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab letztens ein Lied auf einer Party gehört und find es einfach nicht :/
Es war ein deutsches Punkrock Lied indem immer vorkam:
"Ich geh nicht zur Arbeit heut bleib ich daheim" oder so Ähnlich.
An eine Stelle kann ich mich gut erinnern.
" Ich trink mein Getränk und ess mein Geest"
Es ist nicht von Freiwild, die haben so ein Ähnliches.
danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyvin (28. Juni 2010)

Hätte gleich gedacht du meinst Freiwild, aber nein bitte sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wizo- Der lustige Tagedieb...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCZwWcilUGc


----------



## diablo1988 (28. Juni 2010)

hi weiß einer wie das Lied hier heist http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1URQFCK9PmI


----------



## Breakyou (29. Juni 2010)

Reyvin schrieb:


> Hätte gleich gedacht du meinst Freiwild, aber nein bitte sehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (30. Juni 2010)

diablo1988 schrieb:


> hi weiß einer wie das Lied hier heist http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1URQFCK9PmI




Würd ich aber auch gern wissen wie des heist ^^


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juli 2010)

Jetzt könnt ihr mal glänzen. Ich habe sowohl den Text, Titel und Autor vergessen aber vielleicht erinnert sich ja trotzdem jemand.




Es geht um ein Lied, in dem der Sänger davon singt, wie es ist wenn man nicht als Säugling sondern als alter Mann auf die Welt kommt. Man beginnt mit der Rente, hat genügend Geld und wird langsam jünger. Schließlich kommt man ins mittlere Alter, hat die Karriereleiter schon erklommen und steigt langsam wieder herunter. So gehts immer weiter, bis man schließlich ein Baby ist und geistig immer mehr abbaut, das Sprechen verliert usw.

Es ist ein sehr ruhiges Lied, eigentlich mehr von einem Mann gesprochen als gesungen. Ich erinnere mich an eine Gitarre als wichtigstes Musikinstrument. Na jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Bloodletting (2. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> vage Infos



deutsch oder englisch?


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. Juli 2010)

Ist auf deutsch.
Ich habs auch schonmal gehört, allerdings fällt mir auch nichts genaueres mehr ein als Noxiel.

EDIT: Habs wieder. Götz Widmann - Das Leben sollte mit dem Tod beginnen


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2010)

http://www.stepload.de/uploads/C1yMQg4psdcssivyT,JugKcLPIGd_ng8EGDiqroQhz/index.html

Ich such das Lied was dort geremixed wurde. Habe den remix dort hochgeladen.


----------



## Desdinova (6. Juli 2010)

Titel: Numb
Interpret: Linkin Park

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfrIipujxfQ


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Titel: Numb
> Interpret: Linkin Park
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GfrIipujxfQ




DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juli 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ist auf deutsch.
> Ich habs auch schonmal gehört, allerdings fällt mir auch nichts genaueres mehr ein als Noxiel.
> 
> EDIT: Habs wieder. Götz Widmann - Das Leben sollte mit dem Tod beginnen


Jaa genau das. Danke!! ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juli 2010)

OK ich such wiedern Lied
Ist schon ein etwas älteres lied
Da singt ein Mann mit ner kratzigen Stimme "One looove, one liiife"


----------



## Desdinova (7. Juli 2010)

Hm, könnte "One" von U2 sein. Nur die kratzige Stimme passt nicht ...


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Juli 2010)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Hm, könnte "One" von U2 sein. Nur die kratzige Stimme passt nicht ...




Nene ich such das originale ^^


----------



## yves1993 (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Suche unbedingt das Lied am Ende der 22. Flash Forward- Folge, beginnt wenn alle den Flash ins Jahr 2015 haben, so die letzten 2 minuten.

Wäre nett wenn mir einer sagen könnte wie es heißt...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7641669/Folge_22_Die_Zukunft_passiert_Flash_Forward_Ganze_Folge_Finale


----------



## Gidgnömm (10. Juli 2010)

In der 1 oder 2 Hälfte?


----------



## Gidgnömm (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=g7RVDE8Z-Kc da?

Edit : sry hatte edit funkt vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ihn gefunden 

*The Funeral- Band of Horses *


----------



## yves1993 (10. Juli 2010)

Danke... ^^


----------



## LaVerne (10. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Nene ich such das originale ^^



Du suchst dann nicht das originale (das ist von U2), sondern höchstwahrscheinlich Johnny Cashs hervorragende Cover-Version des Songs.

Da mal wieder Sony-Inhalt kein youtube-Link (f*ck Sony).


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Juli 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Du suchst dann nicht das originale (das ist von U2), sondern höchstwahrscheinlich Johnny Cashs hervorragende Cover-Version des Songs.
> 
> Da mal wieder Sony-Inhalt kein youtube-Link (f*ck Sony).




Kann auch sein ^^


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (12. Juli 2010)

ist es jetzt das von Johnny Cash, dass du suchst?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQIrxhNkiAs


----------



## Tsukasu (14. Juli 2010)

Suche das lied was bei den neun nfs das bald kommt, bei den trailer das lied.
Wird also wie die heißen natürlich^^.
Aber ich weis jetzt nicht ob es nur eine und der selbe lied ist oder zwei. 
Ich würd gern einfach das lied am anfang wissen wie des heißt und dan noch das lied was kurz vom ende kommt woe der lambo kommt ^^.
hier der link: http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=14130

würd ich freuen wen jemand die namen findet^^.


----------



## LaVerne (14. Juli 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Aber ich weis jetzt nicht ob es nur eine und der selbe lied ist oder zwei.



Das am Anfang ist Marilyn Mansons Coverversion von "Tainted Love"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aboxu9-qG-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der zweite Song ist 30 Seconds to Mars: "edge of the earth"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FiOSApVB8DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tsukasu (14. Juli 2010)

thx ich kannte die lieder nur den name nicht thx für video gleich dan kann ich es mir gleich holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab einen etwas anderen Wunsch:
Ich habe im letzten Jahr im Radio ein Lied gehört, von dem ich jetzt nur noch die Melodie kenne. Keine Textstücke, keine Videodetails, keine Titel. Ich weiß, dass es im letzten jahr kurz in den Charts gewesen sein muss, wenn auch auf den letzten Plätzen.
Kennt wer so 'ne Art Jahresüberblick für Charts? 
Das einzige, was ich noch weiß, ist, dass mein erster Gedanke 'ochne Emomukke' war, es dann aber doch ziemlichs chön wurd...


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

also vll solltest du nochmal n brainstorming machen und zumindest ne textzeile aus deinem gedächtnis kramen weil mit derart wenig infos kann wirklich keiner was anfangen oO

versuchs mal mit Eisblume - luise, eisblumen

das wär das einzige was mir bei "och ne emomukke" einfallen würde Oo


----------



## Takius (19. Juli 2010)

Nene Eisblume is zu 'präsent'.

Das Brainstorming geht jetzt schon seit WOCHEN. Ich hab die Melodie im Kopf und versuch, Textlappen rauszufischen. 
Wird nix. Deswegen ja die Frage nach der Liste. Waren übrigens 3 oder 4 Jungs afaik, in dem Video war eine recht..verträumte Kulisse, dunkel gehalten, wie eine beleuchtete Veranda des Nachts bzw so ein Garten/Park mit Holzgestellen zum drunter hergehen.. :/


----------



## Takius (19. Juli 2010)

OMG! N Halbes Jahr hirn zermartern und jetzt der Geistesblitz ;_; Ich freu mich so!


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juli 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> OMG! N Halbes Jahr hirn zermartern und jetzt der Geistesblitz ;_; Ich freu mich so!


was wars den?


----------



## Takius (19. Juli 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtAfZcax7uU

Da sieht man mal wie das Gedächtnis trüben kann ;x


----------



## d3faultPlayer (20. Juli 2010)

huhu

kennt jemand den song oder künstler von dem song/riff bei dem trailer von 1:20-1:23 ?

http://www.moviemaze.de/media/trailer/view/flash/25504/

danke für eure antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (20. Juli 2010)

Das ist aus "Whiskey in the Jar", nur schneller gespielt.

Interpreten wahlweise Thin Lizzy oder Metallica.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (20. Juli 2010)

aaaaccchhhhh jaaaa, *hand trifft kopf*

vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




da kennt man songs von metallica wie whiplash, four horsemen, motorbreath nur die bekannten fallen einem ausm kopf :



ich spiele sonst nur die version von den dubliners, die metallica version passt meiner meinung nach nicht so gut zum song


----------



## MasterXoX (14. August 2010)

omg
Ich such ein Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab aber nur die Melodie im Kopf.
Ich weiß ned wie ich euch Tipps geben kann. Ich glaub es ist Hip-hop oder rap
Ganz unbekannt ist die melodie ned. Ich glaub das ist von 50 Cent aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ka habs bei ner Reportage im Hintergrund gehört ^^

dam, dam, schnell->dadadadam, dam dam, schnell->dadadadam, dadaaadadaaadaaaa,dam,dam
Irgendwie so :/


----------



## Thoor (17. August 2010)

Ich such die alte Schweizer Hymne (Rufst du mein Vaterland) auf youtube find ich immer nur die erste Strophe :S

kann mir da wer helfen?


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (22. August 2010)

Suchst du die hier?

Klick


----------



## Manowar (16. September 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LXVnlR5ykU&
Einmal im Auftrag eines Gildies :>
Danke


----------



## Tsukasu (18. September 2010)

Hi,

ich suche den namen des Lieds hier,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDwdJ7BJ2Z4

thx schon mal in vorraus ^^

ps: ich hoffe jemand kennt den namen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2010)

Suche Band+ Liednamen^^

Beschreibung: Die Band ähnelt von ihrem Stil her Bands wie Postal Service, und geht auch eher in richtung electro.
In dem Video sieht man einen Priester, der jmd anderen festhält, bzw im Gesicht mit beiden Händen anfasst.
Das Lied sowie das Video spielt auf irgendeine religiöse Gruppierung an oder Sekte, soviel weiss ich noch.


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2010)

kennt jmd Nitro Circus ?
ich suche ein lied das läuft in der folge wo die am see sind ...
das fängt an mit Im an ... und dann wird nur noch buchstabiert... kennt das jmd?


----------



## Independent (23. September 2010)

Leute ich bin am Ende.

Ich suche einen Song, habe aber weder Ahnung wo er vorkam, noch....ach ich weiß gar nichts. Es handelt sich um eine Art Trance bzw. Vocal Trance-Song.   Ja, ich mag solche Musik ja auch nicht, aber ich muss unbedingt wissen von wem der Song ist.

Das ist die Herausforderung!

Ich habe nur einen Hinweis:

Das Lied fängt mit einer sanften Frauenstimme an, die nichts singt sondern eher sanft "Ahhhhhh" macht, also nicht stöhnen, sondern zur Musik "Summt".


Geht so: "Ahhhhh,   Ahhhhh, Ahhh, Ah, Ah, Ah"


Mehr weiß icht nicht. Ich hab mir jetzt 3h Techno gegeben...ich bin kaputt.


----------



## Tsukasu (24. September 2010)

naja das eine lied kennt wohl keine naja , 

Also ich such einfach ein Lied oder auch mehrer wo einfach das wort Apokalypse/apocalypse vorkommt^^


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2010)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Also ich such einfach ein Lied oder auch mehrer wo einfach das wort Apokalypse/apocalypse vorkommt^^




Six Feet Under - The day the dead walked 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei dem Lied, was ich suche, weiß keiner nen Rat?


----------



## Tsukasu (26. September 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Six Feet Under - The day the dead walked
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Thx, cool Rock mag ich aber hätt ich noch hinzufügen sollen das es ein Lied sein soll was, wie gesagt ein bischen normaler ist, wo man es auch gut versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (26. September 2010)

Du suchst quasi einen Rocksong, wo im Refrain das Wort "Apocalypse" auftaucht. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Da müsst ich mal nachdenken..


----------



## Tsukasu (28. September 2010)

ja Refrain ist am besten aber auch andere gut zu verständliche song geht auch wo das Wort quasi hervor sticht ^^. Aber ja rock wer am besten, aber jetzt nicht sowas wie der ^^


----------



## chopi (3. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_EytwsNdaX0
Die Melodie,die so ab ca. 30 sekunden anfängt und dann immermalwieder im Vid vorkommt,wie heisst die?
Weiß nichtma wo ich suchen könnte >.>



Olliruh schrieb:


> kennt jmd Nitro Circus ?


Da wollt ich gleich mit den Dropkick Murphys kommen,aber die warns ja dann doch nicht um die es ging :/


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Oktober 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...?v=3LXVnlR5ykU&
> Einmal im Auftrag eines Gildies :>
> Danke




war lange nicht mehr hier, aber falls du das Lied noch suchst, versuch mal ....

Ostrich Head - Watching Time Fly


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (5. Oktober 2010)

sorry, Doppelpost, das wollte nicht so wie ich! XP


----------



## Luc - (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich und mein Kollege grübeln wie der Song wohl heißt -.-'

Klick mich !


Ab der Minute 4:22 :>

Danke euch, euer Luc -


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Der Suche-Song-Thread 


MfG


PS: /reported, ich denke, der kann zu.



Tante Edith sagt: Wieso hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass mein Post gelöscht besser aufgehoben als mitverschoben wär?


----------



## Luc - (8. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass mein Post gelöscht besser aufgehoben als mitverschoben wär?



Denke ich aber auch -.-'

MfG Luc -


----------



## Luc - (8. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Lied raus, danke trotzdem :>

MfG Luc -


----------



## oichebaer (9. Oktober 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie dieser Song heißt?

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=164575

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Oktober 2010)

´hiho

ich suchn song

da singt ein mann. das läuft auch desöfterem im radio
an eine strophe kann ich mich erinnern: "tuuurn back the time [...]"


----------



## Kronas (11. Oktober 2010)

ich suche auch ein lied, und zwar das im hintergrund von http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OSiUo79WKo ab 0:59


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2010)

ok ich such jetztn anderes lied

dasn techno song, die melodie ist sau bekannt^^
dadamdadam, damdamdadam dam dam dam, damdamdadam damdamdadam, weiß jemand was ich mein?^^


----------



## floppydrive (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich mach mal copy und paste aus anderen Forum zu meiner Liedersuche 






> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Dance Lied, hab letztens nur mal das Video auf MTV Dance gesehen läuft aktuell auch glaub ich oft im Radio, hier paar Anhaltspunkte:
> 
> ...


----------



## floppydrive (14. Oktober 2010)

oichebaer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie dieser Song heißt?
> 
> http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=164575
> 
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus!






The Quest - C Sharp



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4nZFjumZ9s


----------



## Manowar (15. Oktober 2010)

KamikazeKiwi schrieb:


> war lange nicht mehr hier, aber falls du das Lied noch suchst, versuch mal ....
> 
> Ostrich Head - Watching Time Fly



Ich bedanke mich, aber es steht ja jetzt auch schon ne Weile in den Kommentaren *g*


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Oktober 2010)

Joar ich such auch mal wieder ein Lied 
Ich höre so gut wie keinen Techno, daher kann ich es auch nicht wirklich beschreiben und ich hab es nur in Ausschnitten gehört.
Sehr markant ist eine Art Drumsolo, in der man die Basedrum hört und dann eine Art Sambarhythmus oder sowas drüber liegt.
Mir scheint es auch kein Remix zu sein und zumindest in den Ausschnitten gabs wenig bis keine Sprachsamples.
Das Lied fällt eindeutig unter die bekannteren Technolieder.
Vielleicht findet ja ein blindes Huhn einen Korn  
Die Drums klingen ganz entfernt so wie in diesem Stück
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22pxszohHsE bei 1:14.
Dieser Rhythmus wird dann zur Basedrum gemischt.


----------



## Manowar (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal das "Safri Duo" in dem Raum.
Hab zwar selber nicht wirklich was mit Techno am Hut, aber bei der Beschreibung, sind die mir direkt in den Kopf gekommen.

Hab gerade mal reingehört : Dieser WM Song hebt sich mMn ziemlich von deren Musik ab, deswegen vllt eher was anderes hören :>


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Oktober 2010)

http://www.clipfish....pertalent-2010/
So nu hab ich auch nen brauchbareren Hinweis .
Wozu doch Werbung auf anderen Sendern gut ist.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das dieses Lied was am Anfang noch kurz abklingt und das Lied was ich meine zumindest Remixe voneinander sind.  Die Synthies wirken doch sehr sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Manowar (18. Oktober 2010)

Manchmal kann man auch auf mich hören 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_eN5FBL6lI


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Oktober 2010)

Ok ich hab grad den Titel nicht gefunden .
ABer jetzt vielen Dank dafür. Ich hasse es Musik im Ohr zu haben und nicht zu wissen wo sie herkommt.


----------



## PiRho (4. November 2010)

Ja ich hab mal eine Frage, die sich um WoW-Musik handelt...
Und zwar ist das Hordetheme in den Outlands ziemlich geil...
Also wenn man in Thrallamar oder Garadar etc. ist. Und ich wollte fragen,
ob jemand diesen Song kennt(oder einen Youtube-link) hat, weil ich 
schon verzweifelt danach suche...
Ich danke schon mal im Vorraus...


----------



## Gerti (4. November 2010)

Auf der Soundtrack CD sind:
The Burning Legion (Main Title) 3:58 
Shards of the Exodar 4:38 
The Sin'dorei 6:39 
The Dark Portal (Cinematic Intro) 2:57 
Origins 4:23 
Bloodmyst 4:16 
Wastelands 4:13 
Caverns of Time  
The Battle of Mount Hyjal 2:30 
Azuremyst Isle 2:42 
Silvermoon City 2:11 
Netherstorm 4:20 
Caverns of Time  
The Escape from Durnholde 4:28
Outland Suite 2:44 
The Tower of Karazhan 4:15
 Illidan 3:10 
Caverns of Time  Opening of the Dark Portal 2:38 
Hellfire 1:59 
The Gates of Ahn'Qiraj (Exclusive Track) 4:00 
Shadow of the Necropolis (Exclusive Track) 4:22 
Taverns (Exclusive Track) 4:26 
Lament of the Highborne (Exclusive Track) 2:57 

Entweder könnte es The burning Legion sein oder Hellfire.. ansonsten kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen :/


----------



## Independent (11. November 2010)

Ich suche ein altes hip-hop lied. Die haben im Refrain immer "OOwwwweeeehh" gesungen. Oo


EDIT:

Also im Sinne von "UUUUhhhweee"


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2010)

kA, meinst du vielleicht das hier? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKy9ttqiXog

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Independent (11. November 2010)

Neind as isses nicht. Es is auch nich Mark Ronson mit "oh wee". Es isn alter Crunksong zu zeiten von DMX.


EDIT:

HABS WAR MASTER P


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

Ich suche ein Lied wo im Refrain gesungen/rapt wird

I link big butts and thats not lie ....


bitte hilfe & bitte das ganze lied


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaEveEaG-F4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



?


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2010)

ja aber full version  ::::://////


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2010)

scheints auf youtube nicht mehr zu geben, die musst du dir wohl anders besorgen :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2010)

Suche diesen Song aus der Vodafone- Werbung mit dem Mädel da, hört sich stark nach MGMT an aber bei denen finde ich keinen Song der sich so anhört... oder ich suche nicht richtig... 

Who can help me plx

Und hat sich auch schon erledigt ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhUXF80rXAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Drecks Ohrwürmer -.-


----------



## Aeonflu-X (14. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkWRC6L86BQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 00:26

Tania Doko - Joyride, so heißt es.

Wer es mir egal wie findet, der ist mein Held! <3




Ebenfalls auf meiner Wanted Liste:

Ich suche nicht einen Song, sondern möglichst viele Deutsche Openings von den "alten" Kinderserien.

Ihr wisst schon, aus den alten Zeiten wo noch nicht die Verblödung der Kinder im Vordergrund stand.

Disneys Große Pause.

Käptn Balu und seine Tollkühne Crew.

Die Superkickers.

Und so weiter. <3

Halt in einem Sound Format und am besten mit einer "annehmbaren" Qualität, muss nicht kristallklar/whatever sein.




Ich würde mich wirklich RIESIG freuen wenn jemand mir auch wenn nur per PM einen Downloadlink oder andersweitig einen Tipp geben könnte.


----------



## !c3crush3r (22. November 2010)

Huhu Folks !

Ich suche das Lied aus der Werbung hier -> http://ubitv.de.ubi.com/index.php?vid=3512&theme_id=0&side=1&pid=0&listsort=1&nuc=15332

Hoffe jemand kennts :'(


----------



## Desdinova (22. November 2010)

!c3crush3r schrieb:


> Huhu Folks !
> 
> Ich suche das Lied aus der Werbung hier -> http://ubitv.de.ubi....ort=1&nuc=15332
> 
> Hoffe jemand kennts :'(



Band: Unkle
Song: Burn My Shadow


----------



## Shourijo (23. November 2010)

Hey, ich suche auch einen Song, und zwar kam er in der heutigen (23.11) Folge CSI: Miami vor, die Folge heißt "Eine Reise in die Angst".
Der Song kommt so ziemlich zu Anfang, bei der ersten Laborszene. Der Song geht in die elektronische Richtung, leider kein Songtext mitgekriegt... 
Kennt zufällig jemand den Song oder hat eine Seite auf der vielleicht alle Songs aus allen Episoden aufgelistet sind?

Edit: Ahh hab ihn gefunden: Hudson Mohawke - Overnight


----------



## Olliruh (9. Dezember 2010)

ich suche ein Lied [ach was]

ich suche das lied was in der werbung von Mtv World Stage gespielt wird... es ist so ein Gitarren spiel & im video sind alle am ende ihres konzertes

bitte melden !!!


----------



## iShock (11. Dezember 2010)

huhu ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand genau sagen kann wie das lied aus diesem Video heißt

http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=169955


in den Kommentaren steht zwar [font=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]KOPOL u wyt - Xozyain Leca - SONG search google[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font][/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]was mir aber nicht wirklich weitergeholfen hat, da 1. nur russische seiten kommen und ich nur 1 wort russisch kann (glaub ich zumindest lol) und 2. bei youtube da auch nix kommt[/font][/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font][/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font][/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]wäre super lieb wenn mir jemand etwas genaueres sagen könnte zu diesem lied =)[/font][/font]


----------



## Olliruh (11. Dezember 2010)

google übersetzter ftw (:


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich meld mich hier auch mal, ich suche verzweifelt n Lied - Und ich hab megaviele Informationen drüber  Ich weiß nich, ob das in ner Werbung vorkommt oder einfach schon öfters im Fernsehen lief, aber die singen zwischendurch immer mal wieder nix anderes als "Uuuuuuuuuuuuuh" langgezogen und in verschiedenen Tonhöhen. Super Information, ne?  Denke mal, das Lied ist relativ neu und würd mich tierisch freuen, wenn der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt und das jemand erkennt XD


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2010)

Öhm vielleicht Barbara Streisand? Das ge-"Uhe" beginnt bei 0:45.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zd8lP4YnQNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (16. Dezember 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich meld mich hier auch mal, ich suche verzweifelt n Lied - Und ich hab megaviele Informationen drüber  Ich weiß nich, ob das in ner Werbung vorkommt oder einfach schon öfters im Fernsehen lief, aber die singen zwischendurch immer mal wieder nix anderes als "Uuuuuuuuuuuuuh" langgezogen und in verschiedenen Tonhöhen. Super Information, ne?  Denke mal, das Lied ist relativ neu und würd mich tierisch freuen, wenn der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt und das jemand erkennt XD



Ist es denn ein Sänger, eine Sängerin oder eine Band? Akustisch? Ein langsamer Song oder eher schneller? Das würde sicherlich helfen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich meld mich hier auch mal, ich suche verzweifelt n Lied - Und ich hab megaviele Informationen drüber  Ich weiß nich, ob das in ner Werbung vorkommt oder einfach schon öfters im Fernsehen lief, aber die singen zwischendurch immer mal wieder nix anderes als "Uuuuuuuuuuuuuh" langgezogen und in verschiedenen Tonhöhen. Super Information, ne?  Denke mal, das Lied ist relativ neu und würd mich tierisch freuen, wenn der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt und das jemand erkennt XD



Ich kann ja mal fix beim SWR3 nachfragen...

Ne also was für eine Richtung war es denn so ungefääähr? Nightwish wohl leider nicht, was?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2010)

~push~

alter das quält mich :3


----------



## schneemaus (26. Dezember 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Öhm vielleicht Barbara Streisand? Das ge-"Uhe" beginnt bei 0:45.



Wuhu, erster und schon ein Treffer, tausend Dank!

Danke auch Deanne und Ceiwyn für die Mühe =) A propos, da fällt mir ein, ich hätte heute auch mal Nightwish vorschlagen können für SWR3 :>


----------



## Sharpz (26. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie dieses Lied heißt?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCsjESeym38

0:06-0:12


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jMLTwJW1w9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bananacat (2. Januar 2011)

kein plan leider


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (5. Januar 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8FpfMHVzuA

ab 3.07
nichmal durch shazam konnte ichs finden


----------



## Snowrain (6. Januar 2011)

Guten morgen! Hab grad fern geschaut und bei Malcolm Mittendrinn ein lied gehoert wo der songtext ungefair so abläuft

''ey jo what you got to do now ey jo eyyyyyyyyy we got to move now alo alo we got the meng young we got the most one''

knnt eigtl jeder das lied aus filmen die einfach JEDER gesehn hat aber ich finds einfach nicht. ihr vielleicht?

danke im vorraus!


----------



## Ahramanyu (6. Januar 2011)

Wenn es der richtige ist: Baha Men - Holla


----------



## Sunyo (6. Januar 2011)

Gondi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=W8FpfMHVzuA
> 
> ab 3.07
> nichmal durch shazam konnte ichs finden



Black Sabbath - Hand Of Doom


----------



## Aeonflu-X (10. Januar 2011)

Es geht um den Film "Auftrag Rache" mit Mel Gibson.

In der letzten Szene wo Mel Gibson im Krankenhaus liegt und er am sterben ist kommt ein Song/Melodie die ich so jetzt hier nicht zeigen kann da weder Google oder Youtube was brauchbares ausspuckt.

Wenn jemand von euch den Film gesehen hat und jemand sogar vielleicht den Songtitel parat hat, wenns ein eigenständiges Lied ist würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## Plato0n (13. Januar 2011)

@Aeon: habe den Film weder gesehn noch weiß ich, worum es geht  google spuckt trotzdem das aus: http://www.jpc.de/jpcng/poprock/detail/-/art/Edge-Of-Darkness-Auftrag-Rache/hnum/7587286

und wenn du 





> official soundtrack auftrag rache


 bei google eingibst, findest du relativ weit oben links von einer großen bekannten downloadseite. 




so, nun zu meiner frage. ich habe eben auf BR Capriccio gesehn, da war auch ne Dokumentation über arcade fire. und im absapann lief dann ein lied mit Musikideo, in dem eine Frau einfach in einem Treppen aufgang saß, und aus dem off wurden immer wieder Teller ggn eine Leinwand geschmissen, die dann sich als großer scherbenhaufen sammelten. 

Kennt jemand vll das Lied? (es ist nicht zwingend von Arcade Fire, aber wahrscheinlich)




lg un schonmal danke


----------



## Plato0n (18. Januar 2011)

niemand ne idee?


----------



## yves1993 (22. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zDVEZFfdSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Suche das Lied am Ende des Clips.
Da Shazam aufm iPod Touch sowas von Bullshit ist und zu blöd is n Mic zu erkennen, bräuchte ich Eure Hilfe.

Song beginnt ab 6:00.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7j43VXIr7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


shaka ponk - how we kill star


----------



## yves1993 (22. Januar 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> shaka ponk - how we kill star



Ty.
Naja schade dass nur der Anfang brauchbar ist, mist...

/facepalm @ myself -.-
hätt ich ma die credits durchgelesen ach ih idiot xD
Naja ich geb dem Lachflash mal die Schuld...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ty.
> Naja schade dass nur der Anfang brauchbar ist, mist...
> 
> /facepalm @ myself -.-
> ...


das vid ist aber auch zu herrlich :>


----------



## yves1993 (22. Januar 2011)

Vorallem weil die Trollhammaren benutzt haben :> Bester Folk Metal Song ever <3


----------



## Olliruh (27. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tpGAxziiHic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich habs *_________________*


----------



## Sunyo (27. Januar 2011)

Aloha,

Ich suche ein Lied, wo im Refrain "Perfect Day" gesungen wird. Desweiteren werden einige Wörter in die Länge gezogen und der Sänger ist männlich.
Das Lied höre ich zur Zeit oft im Radio.

Ich konnte schon ein paar Lieder mit dem Titel "Perfect Day" ausschließen.

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Januar 2011)

James Blunt - Stay the Night


----------



## Sunyo (28. Januar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> James Blunt - Stay the Night



Danke dir!


----------



## jase03 (29. Januar 2011)

guten morgen

ich suche das lied von der folge "mieten, kaufen, wohnen" vom 28.01.2011 bei 25:45 und 26:09 kann man das lied kurz hören.




http://www.voxnow.de/mietenkaufenwohnen.php?container_id=49252&player=1&season=8




grüße jase


----------



## jase03 (29. Januar 2011)

kann mir keiner helfen?? *heul


----------



## Meriane (29. Januar 2011)

das gibts auch bei Fifa 11:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq_tDOFU5tY


----------



## Jinthalor (24. Februar 2011)

selbst gefunden


----------



## Shourijo (9. März 2011)

Suche auch einen Song, den ich heute im Fitness Studio gehört habe... Die durchsage verriet mir schonmal, dass der Song auf NRJ Dance lief und zwar um ca 13:45... Es sang aufjedenfall eine Frau. Nach dem gesuchten Song kam dann von Shakira - Waka Waka. Mehr kann ich so leider nicht sagen. Auf der Playlist hab ich schon gesucht, allerdings zeigt diese immer nur die 10 letzen Songs an und bin jetzt erst dazu gekommen nach dem Song zu suchen. Hat einer vielleicht eine Quelle wo er nachschauen kann? Oder hat vielleicht jemand ungefähr um die Uhrzeit den gleichen Sender gehört?

Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. März 2011)

Ein paar mehr Details wären nett. Waka Waka lief zwar auf dem Sender, aber wohl nur in Bremen und nicht um 13-14 Uhr. An was von dem Song kannst du dich noch erinnern?

Ansonsten biete ich mal Natalia Kills mit Mirrors an. Keine Garantie.


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8UtojJT8ts

Es geht um das Ende von Vendetta - ich weiss das es das finale von tschaikosky 1812 overtüre ist auch schon reingehört in den ost soundtrack und ins original lied aber aber irgendwie passt da nichts zu dem instrumentalen stück das im film am ende läuft das muss irgendwie neu eingemischt worden sein weil die neue version hört sich besser und kraftvoller an als das original - die kanonenschläge sind beim originale die man hören kann viel zu leise und sanft.

weiss einer wo ich eine version finde von genau dem film instrumental stück nur ohne sprache halt ?


----------



## Alux (21. März 2011)

hi ich suche nen Song aus Transformers-Revenge Of The Fallen und zwar bei der Stelle wo sie im Luftfahrt-Museum sind und den Blackbird suchen. Es beginnt von da wo man die Air France Maschine sieht gefolgt vom Blick durch die gesamte Halle.
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82CHJ7yUh1g&feature=related ab 9:30


----------



## Shourijo (23. März 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ein paar mehr Details wären nett. Waka Waka lief zwar auf dem Sender, aber wohl nur in Bremen und nicht um 13-14 Uhr. An was von dem Song kannst du dich noch erinnern?
> 
> Ansonsten biete ich mal Natalia Kills mit Mirrors an. Keine Garantie.



Vielen Dank schonmal für deine Hilfe, habe letztendlich den Song gefunden; wurde am gleichen Tag nochmal gespielt. Song war Far East Movement - Like A G6


----------



## xxardon (29. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hi ich suche nen Song aus Transformers-Revenge Of The Fallen und zwar bei der Stelle wo sie im Luftfahrt-Museum sind und den Blackbird suchen. Es beginnt von da wo man die Air France Maschine sieht gefolgt vom Blick durch die gesamte Halle.
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related ab 9:30




*Arrival To Earth 
*


----------



## Alux (29. März 2011)

danke

Edit: Ich such noch was und zwar hier ab 0:25 den Song falls den wer weis wärs toll.


----------



## crewean (29. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> danke
> 
> Edit: Ich such noch was und zwar hier ab 0:25 den Song falls den wer weis wärs toll.



Gott, dass muss man doch kennen.....When the levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Alux (29. März 2011)

*schäm* danke


----------



## Aeonflu-X (30. März 2011)

Hab jetzt keinen Filmausschnitt es geht aber um Transformers 1.

So ziemlich am Anfang wo die Marines auf die Basis zurückkommen und der eine Marine auf der Bank sitzt und das Wasser von dem einheimischen Jungen bekommt ist im Hintergrund ziemlich schwach eine Art Rap Song zu hören.
Glaube Französisch rauszuhören.

Wenn jemand weiß welche Stelle ich meine und wenn jemand dieses Lied kennt würde ich mich sehr über den Interpreten freuen.
Habe es schon mit Soundhound versucht doch die Melodie/der Song ist einfach zu schwach und wird übertönt.

Schonmal vielen Dank. (:


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

hi weis wer wie das Lied heißt das in "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" gespielt wird als Jill McBain am Bahnhof ankommt?


----------



## p2000 (2. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hi weis wer wie das Lied heißt das in "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" gespielt wird als Jill McBain am Bahnhof ankommt?



Ennio Morricone - C'era Una Volta il Vest

*
*


----------



## Alux (2. April 2011)

Danke sehr


----------



## Fipsin (9. April 2011)

Habs vor 1-3Jahren das letze mal auf 
DasDing/UnserDing gehört unter Newcomer.
Das Lied ist auf Deutsch, klar verständlich also weniger Metal.

Erinner mich Leider nur noch an eine Zeiler:

"Bist du diejenige, von der Ich Träumte oder bist du nur/"
So in etwa.


----------



## Kafka (9. April 2011)

Moin moin, kann mir wer sagen, wie der Song und die Band aus diesen Video heisst? Hat so leichte Nostalgie gründe, denn Transformers haben mich damals schon indirekt auf Hardrock/Metal gebracht^^


----------



## Rexo (13. April 2011)

_@Kafka Stan Bush-The Touch

Ich suche den Song aus dem Video hier
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYZWVm9OvfI&feature=related_


----------



## NexxLoL (14. April 2011)

Das wäre dann wohl 009 Sound System- Dreamscape

Das ist DAS Standard Youtube-Lied schlecht hin ^^


----------



## Rexo (14. April 2011)

_vielen dank _


----------



## Rexo (15. April 2011)

_HeyHey

Da bin ich nochma...und zwar brauche ich fur meinen Schatz den Saw Remix....ich habe schon beim Video ersteller nachgefragt von dem Kommt aber keine ANtwort

Wahre nice wen es einer weis....





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=cbYHFqELQBA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Alux (15. April 2011)

wenn du jetzt nur den SAW Teil am Anfang meinst könnts das hier vielleicht sein

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhiBMLEBEL0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Rexo (16. April 2011)

_......nein....nicht das genau intro den Techno Remix vom Themen....._


----------



## Shinar (20. April 2011)

Weiss jemand von wem dieses Lied ist:

Girl I was made for ya yeah yeah yeah...

mehr habe ich leider nicht verstanden, sollte aber neuer sein und von einem Mann.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

eher tief oder eher hoch gesungen? und war die musik mehr schnulzig oder rock, pop oder sowas?


----------



## Shinar (20. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> eher tief oder eher hoch gesungen? und war die musik mehr schnulzig oder rock, pop oder sowas?



Eher hoch gesungen. Muss ein neues Lied sein, ist aber nicht von Chris Brown.


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

schwierig^^


----------



## Shinar (20. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> schwierig^^



Ja ich hoffe es kommt nochmals im Radio, dann konzerntriere ich mich auf die Wörter. Google findet mit meiner spärlichen Beschreibung leider auch nichts .


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2011)

Vielleicht hast du auch einfach bei Grenade von Bruno Mars was falsches verstanden, davon gehe ich aus ^^ 
Ist es das?
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1jOn5CAsq2A[/youtube]


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon aber ich glaub nicht das man da irgendwo beim Refrain statt irgendwas anderem Girl hört


----------



## NexxLoL (20. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon aber ich glaub nicht das man da irgendwo beim Refrain statt irgendwas anderem Girl hört



i'd catch a grenade for ya yeah yeah
girl i was made for ya yeah yeah

so unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

ok stimmt naja ich hab mir nur die lyrics angeguckt ohne die option in betracht zu ziehen^^


----------



## Shinar (21. April 2011)

Ja ihr habt Recht, es ist das Lied "Grenade" D Ihr seid besser als google, vielen dank!


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Ich brauche bitte den Namen dieses Songs:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5_-Cq7NgkwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. April 2011)

@ Razyl 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OHTdNq8aPIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bidde ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. April 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bidde ^^



Dankeschööön *.*


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2011)

Hm.. Also ich such nicht direkt nen bestimmten Song, sondern zwei Mixe, die jeweils ne Stunde gingen und die ich damals rauf und runter gehört hab.
Waren alles Lieder aus den 90ern, erinnern kann ich mich noch an Folgendes: Die Lieder waren alle fast komplett, eben nur mit Übergängen dazwischen. Bei einem Remix kam das Lied "Bacardi Feeling", am Ende des Liedes ein Gewittergeräusch und dann der Anfang von "Warum" von Tic Tac Toe. Ich weiß nicht, ob es beim gleichen oder beim zweiten Mix war, jedenfalls kam bei einem die letzte Viertelstunde nur noch 90er-"Techno", unter anderem mit "No Limit" und "Hyper Hyper", eingeleitet wurde das Ganze mit so ner Kirmes-Karussellstimme, in der Art von "Jetzt geht's nochmal auf in die nächste Runde" oder so. Waren auf jeden Fall zwei Mixe, die zusammengehört haben.

Ich wär wirklich unglaublich dankbar, wenn jemand die Mixe kennt und ne Ahnung hat, wo ich die noch herbekommen kann :/


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. April 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=s7L2PVdrb_8

Ich wüsste sehr gerne wie genau dieses Lied heißt, bzw. in welches Genre man das einordnen kann... Gänsehaut.


----------



## Cantharion (4. Mai 2011)

Hi kennt zufällig jemand den ersten Track? die lyrics am anfang?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_R0eRWLUE&feature=relmfu


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

Tach, ich such ein Lied wo der Refrain etwa so geht: Fascination.. Because the life is real good. ohoo ohoo: oder so halt^^
Wäre cool wenns wer kennt

EDIT Ich suche jetzt auch noch das Lied von der Mission "Auf eigene Verantwortung" von CoD:MW2, also das was am Anfang gespielt wird.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Tach, ich such ein Lied wo der Refrain etwa so geht: Fascination.. Because the life is real good. ohoo ohoo: oder so halt^^
> Wäre cool wenns wer kennt
> 
> EDIT Ich suche jetzt auch noch das Lied von der Mission "Auf eigene Verantwortung" von CoD:MW2, also das was am Anfang gespielt wird.




Vlt?


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Mai 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aloha, von dem Song den ich such weiß ich nur noch Einzelheiten aus dem Video:
> 
> - Sänger erinnert mich unglaublich an Paul Walker (The Fast and the Furious z
> -Der Background und die Räumlichkeit ist aufgeräumt, weiß und hell, ja steril sogar
> ...





Mir geht das einfach nciht asud em Kopf, vlt weißt mitlwrweile jemand mehr?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr denn die Melodie eures gesuchten Titels gut im Kopf habt empfehle ich euch:

http://www.midomi.com/

Per Mikrofon am Pc reinsummen und Ergebnis abwarten.
Funktioniert erstaunlich gut.

Habt ihr das Lied als Datei und den Namen nicht könnt ihr auf eurem Smartphone(soweit ich weiß nur Android/IPhone) *Shazam* oder *Soundhound* installieren.
Beides zu finden in den jeweiligen App Stores/Market Places.

Hat mir sehr oft den Arsch gerettet, einfach das Handy an die Quelle halten, laut genug aufdrehen, Hintergrundgeräusche am besten vermeiden.
Klappt sehr oft, die Datenbank ist wirklich ordentlich "bestückt". 

Hoffe konnte dem einen oder anderen helfen, sofern er dies noch nicht kannte.


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Vlt?



joo, is es dange


----------



## Caps-lock (13. Mai 2011)

Ich suche ein LIed.
Es ist halbwegs aktuell und wird in der letzten Zeit oft im Radio gespielt.
Sehr markanter Rhythmus, Synthies im Hintergrund, das ganze klingt irgendwie "sphärisch".
Dazu eine Frauenstimme die irgendwie von etwas weiter wegkommt.

IRgendwie hat es etwas Ähnlichkeit mit einer Stelle im Lied All the right movs von One Republic in der es nur Schlagzeug und Gesang gibt.


----------



## Jordin (13. Mai 2011)

Das ist jetzt sehr gewagt, aber vielleicht das hier? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1n6We0BU834

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2011)

http://www.hbo.com/true-blood/about/video/new-season-promo.html?autoplay=true&cmpid=ABC123

wie heisst das lied das bei dem promo trailer läuft ?


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Mai 2011)

nein ist es leider nicht 
Aber das Lied ist auch interessant.
Das Lied was ich suche ist irgendwie minimalistischer.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2011)

ich suche das Lied von dem Trailer so ab ~ 1:40min




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AKM8U0Ja7aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit: Ich suche jetzt auch noch das Lied hier so ab 2:40




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waNhD1Z23M8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tyrnada (29. Mai 2011)

Hey

ich suche ein Lied was ich in der Disco letztens gehört hab. Kann mich nurnoch erinnern das in den Lyrics irgendwas mit "like a snake" oder sowas vorkam, also auf jedenfall was mit "Snake".

War halt so typische Discomusik so aus dem Genre wie das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XJOgTucHZM


----------



## yves1993 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich suche ein relativ spezielles und auch schon älteres Lied... ich hab nur noch einige Bilder des Musikvideos im Kopf... Oft sind diese Szenen hier zu sehen am Anfang des Videos die Explosionen in Zeitlupe des Vietnam Krieges




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KnnLrmboOYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ebenso oft gezeigt wurde der Mann der auf dem Dudelsack spielt (So irgendwie auf einer Bühne)... mir fällt einfach nicht mehr ein... im Lied spielt viel Musik mit dem Dudelsack...


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (1. Juni 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich suche das Lied von dem Trailer so ab ~ 1:40min
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das hab ich auch mal gesucht, nachdem ich den Trailer gesehen habe. 
Es heißt 24 von Jem.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKgxkxbxI7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (1. Juni 2011)

danke sehr


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juni 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk1xO3C6gZY&feature=player_detailpage#t=65s

das lied im trailer suche ich


----------



## Cantharion (3. Juni 2011)

Weis denn niemand woher die ersten lyrics stammen?  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_R0eRWLUE&feature=relmfu


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk1xO3C6gZY&feature=player_detailpage#t=65s
> 
> das lied im trailer suche ich



Lykke Li - Get Some





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-TTPGAy5H_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit:


Cantharion schrieb:


> Weis denn niemand woher die ersten lyrics stammen?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_R0eRWLUE&feature=relmfu



also wenn du den teil gaaanz am anfang meinst, dann kann ich dir die frage beantworten *g*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r67HGhjb04g


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2011)

hm, beim catwoman trailer hörte sich das besser an ^^

http://vimeo.com/16873590

da das lied ab 2:20 mit love is a battefiled such ich - es scheint ein remix von nem alten lied zu sein das lief auch schon mal im radio


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (7. Juni 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich suche ein relativ spezielles und auch schon älteres Lied... ich hab nur noch einige Bilder des Musikvideos im Kopf... Oft sind diese Szenen hier zu sehen am Anfang des Videos die Explosionen in Zeitlupe des Vietnam Krieges
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also mit Dudelsack hab ich das jetzt noch nie gehört, aber das ist hundertprozentig Purple Haze.  Im Original von Jimi Hendrix.
Edit: Ne, kommt nur kurz zwischendrin.


----------



## painschkes (10. Juni 2011)

_Kann mir jemand sagen wie das Introlied heisst? So oft gehört und nie gemerkt..

Danke schonmal! :-)

/Edit : Das ab ~17sec

http://youtu.be/oWG_c38BXxg
_


----------



## Ernst Haft (11. Juni 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie das Introlied heisst? So oft gehört und nie gemerkt..



Carl Orff - "Oh Fortuna" aus den "Carmina Burana"


----------



## Ernst Haft (11. Juni 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.hbo.com/true-blood/about/video/new-season-promo.html?autoplay=true&cmpid=ABC123
> 
> wie heisst das lied das bei dem promo trailer läuft ?



The Kills - Future starts slow


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Carl Orff - "Oh Fortuna" aus den "Carmina Burana"



_Danke sehr :-)_


----------



## yves1993 (19. Juni 2011)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Also mit Dudelsack hab ich das jetzt noch nie gehört, aber das ist hundertprozentig Purple Haze.  Im Original von Jimi Hendrix.
> Edit: Ne, kommt nur kurz zwischendrin.



Argh ne...^^

Habs auch jetzt gefunden dank eines Freundes der mir die DvD geliehen hat... die Bilder die mir von damals noch im Kopf hängen geblieben sind haben sich zT auch etwas vermischt... Aber egal zu kompliziert das jetzt zu erklären...

Es war aber der hier: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tbkOZTSvrHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WEHE IHR KÖNNT DAS WEGEN DIESEM SCHEISS VEVO DRECK NET SEHEN -.- ich schwör bei Gott ich rippe die DvD und lads dann selber hoch. -.- Das Video dazu gibts leider nicht ohne Vevo... John Farnham- You're The Voice


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Juni 2011)

@yves
nope video geht nicht ^^

btw:
Wie heißt das Original Lied von der verwendeten Melodie?  Wär geil wenns jemand wüsste.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elwN147m6U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rayon (3. Juli 2011)

Ich suche ein House-Song, der schon etwas älter ist. Schätze ihn so auf 2008...

Die Textstelle die mir im Kopf rumschwirrt :

People rise, rise, people rise and rise - Mhmhmhm. 

:S


----------



## orkman (3. Juli 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ich suche ein House-Song, der schon etwas älter ist. Schätze ihn so auf 2008...
> 
> Die Textstelle die mir im Kopf rumschwirrt :
> 
> ...



da hab ich das hier mal gefunden , aber das is kein (richtiges) house

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7knkTQk-Qbk&feature=player_embedded#at=101


----------



## orkman (3. Juli 2011)

so das hier muesste es sein ... hab extra 10-15 min gesucht ... der text passt ma 100 % , schreib mir pls ne PN um zu sagen obs richtig is oder falsch: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rYAXZI_7NX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2011)

kann mir wer sagen wie das Lied hier heißt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fl2spWNoXuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ernst Haft (9. Juli 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen wie das Lied hier heißt



Nicht Dein Ernst, oder? Wie kann man Bob Dylan und "The Times they are a-changing" nicht kennen?!


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2011)

Ähem keine Ahnung. Durch zu jung sein?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2011)

Es steht übrigens auch bei den Kommentaren unterm Video


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

http://z0r.de/2976*
*
Weiß es wer? :f

/edit: In der Songlist stehts nicht drin, spart euch die Arbeit


----------



## Alux (12. Juli 2011)

Könnte vielleicht das hier sein, so ab 0:34





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X6BKBIOtRXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2011)

Ne, das klingt dem zwar echt ähnlich - ist aber definitiv nicht das selbe. :\


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2011)

Jetzt such ich auch was^^ und zwar eine Version von "Run runaway from you" die zum Teil Deutsch gesungen ist. Ich find die einfach nicht auf Youtube.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Juli 2011)

Hab mein eigenes gefunden  - danke für die Mühe.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgWNACvRIIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (23. Juli 2011)

habs selbst gefunden^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sn3S-w7SePI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit Weiß wer wie das Lied heißt, dass in Pulp Fiction spielt während Marsellus und Butch in dem Sadomaso-Folterkeller sind?


----------



## jase03 (30. Juli 2011)

guten abend. 







http://www.prosieben.de/tv/taff/video/ganze-folge-donnerstag/










weiß einer wie das lied heißt was von 8:29 bis 8:31 kurz ertönt?


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2011)

gerade lief ja mal wieder blade 2 auf rtl

die szene wo whistler den geschwächten blade trägt ihn dann in den riesen bottich voll blut wirft er dann aufsteigt und die bösen verhaut wie heisst das lied das die da abspielen ?


----------



## Scaluna (31. Juli 2011)

Hhhmmm die Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, aber hör doch einfach hier mal rein:
http://www.amazon.de/Blade-2-Ost/dp/B0000636GX/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312090914&sr=8-1


----------



## Vrocas (1. August 2011)

Guten morgen Leute!

Ich suche ebenfalls ein Lied.

Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr genau wie es ging, aber in dem Video, das übrigens ein Zeichentrick video war, ging es um einen kauzigen Mann der sehr sozialschwach und einsam lebte. Dann war dieser Hund, am anfang aktzeptierte der Mann den Hund nicht, aber der Hund läuft ihm nunmal den ganzen Tag hinterher. Gegen Ende verliert der Mann diesen Hund irgendwie, ihm wird klar dass er diesen Hund die ganze Zeit gebraucht hat. Aber der Hund kommt wieder zurück und sie werden beste Freunde!

Es ist ein deutsches Lied und auch schon ein bisschen älter und nein, ich meine nicht Ich + Ich - Du erinnerst mich an liebe


----------



## Gryphos (24. August 2011)

hi 
hab zZ n Lied im ohr und bekomms net raus ^^
leider weiß ich weder, von wem es is, noch wie es heißt und ich hoffe jmd kennt es:
naja also es wird von ner frau gesungen und sie singt so etwas wie

'teach me tight girl' 'love me tight' und immer wieder singt sie 'whoa oh oh'

oke is vllt net die beste erklärung aber es erinnert bissl an 'je t'aime non plus'
also is auch n recht zartes stimmchen

hoffe irgendwer kennt es


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Av7pa_W21dI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


?
Ich suche irgendeine Gruppe/Lieder die sich so ähnlich vom Stil her anhören wie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhqQoCmiaDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gryphos (1. September 2011)

ne also das Lied von Cameo isses net
hoffe jmd weiß, welches ich meine =/

trotzdem danke für die Antwort


vllt is das ein Lied, was du suchst (finde es passt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqpZITYexNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so ab 2:15min kommt der teil, der sehr ähnlich ist


----------



## Kavu (12. September 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich suche ein Lied incl. Video.

Die infos die ich zu dem lied habe sind eher von dem video.

In dem video geht es um ein kind welches einen Blinden engel findet und diesen in ein dorf trägt. Die dorfbewohner gehen darauf mit Fackeln etc. auf den engel los.
Ich vermute das es von rammstein ist kann das aber nicht zu 100% fest sagen.
Mehr infos habe ich leider nicht. 

Hoffentlich kann mir einer hier weiterhelfen.

MfG Kavu


----------



## win3ermute (12. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdZn7k5rZLQ[/youtube]


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2011)

huhu ich suche ein lied aus Jarhead - Wilkommen im Dreck. Kurz bevor die Soldaten in den Krieg ziehen gucken sie einen Film und am Ende summen alle die Melodie mit. Der Film ist übring einer aus der Vietnam Zeit.


----------



## Beckenblockade (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem Film den sie gucken, kann es sich eig. nur um Apocalypse now handeln - der Song wäre dann dementsprechend:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcZp7u_Krp8[/youtube]


----------



## H2OTest (3. Oktober 2011)

ja das ist es danke


----------



## Rikkui (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie das lied ab 5:42 heißt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpJVYdipssg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Oktober 2011)

Durfte ich mir bei einer Bekannten immer anhören: Dying Diva - Murder Avenue

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS_Z6bp6GL8[/youtube]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (25. Oktober 2011)

Letztes Wochenende lief am Samstag (glaube ich) gegen 15:45 auf IMusic1 ein Video von " *The Boss Hoss* " im Fernsehen.

Der Liedtitel ist mir noch vage in Erinnerung: " *Can't ... That* " oder sowas in der Richtung, in dem Video wurde ein Cadillac mit Hörnern vorne drauf immer und immer wieder von jemandem geklaut, ausserhalb des Wagens hatten die Leute immer Zivilklamotten an, sobald sie einstiegen, einen Cowboyhut und Jeansjacke.

Leider hab ich überall gesucht und nichts gefunden - vielleicht hat ja jemand anders 'ne Ahnung? ^^

----

Edit, gefunden: The Boss Hoss - Don't gimme that

http://www.myvideo.d...on_t_Gimme_That


----------



## yves1993 (6. November 2011)

Ich suche das Hintergrundlied hiervon:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxHcGeLyvbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k1yqLbtGkC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




http://www.youtube-mp3.org/de


falls du dir gleich das lied runterladen willst weil trailer head und andere immediate music songs nur per itunes/amazon als drm mp3 download gibt und nur album weise ^^


----------



## yves1993 (7. November 2011)

Vielen Dank. ^^ Jo nervt irgendwie dass der Youtube Downloader von DVDVideo Soft netmehr geht... und dann gibt es sowas tolles wie iTunes wo man einzelne Lieder kaufen kann und dann gibts einige nur mit Album... meine Fresse was soll sowas? Dann wundert euch net wenn die Leute alles per Torrent ziehen. Bereitwilligende zahlende Leute sind damit gemeint.


----------



## VIRUS114 (21. November 2011)

Hallo 
Ich suche das lied zu diesem Video welches am anfang gespielt wird also die ersten 15 sek 
danke euch ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KAN7983UEWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





ERLEDIGT habs selbr gefunden 

Kraddy - Android&#65279; Porn

ty


----------



## TrollJumper (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute, 

ich such ein Lied das ich letztens auf dem Stream von Ocelote gehört hab.

Ich kann mich leider an keine Melodie erinnern aber an einen kleinen Ausschnitt vom Text der geht so
"I got a hole in my soul, can you fill it, can you fill it?"
Wenn ich mich nicht verhört hab.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. Dezember 2011)

Dat?


----------



## TrollJumper (7. Dezember 2011)

Ja dat. Danke dir


----------



## FliX80 (6. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich suche schon eine Weile den Titel des Songs. Es war auf einer Goa CD, welche, meine ich, Mushroom hieß. Sie ist so ca. aus dem Ende der 90er gewesen, aber keinesfalls nach 2001. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Tipp.

Danke euch!

Den Songschnippsel gibt es hier zu hören: Upload bei watzatsong.com

Nein, das ist keine Werbung!


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

FliX80 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich suche schon eine Weile den Titel des Songs. Es war auf einer Goa CD, welche, meine ich, Mushroom hieß. Sie ist so ca. aus dem Ende der 90er gewesen, aber keinesfalls nach 2001. Vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Tipp.
> 
> ...



Das ist aber echt nur ein Minischnipsel, wie soll das jemand erkennen? ^^


----------



## BenNevis (6. Januar 2012)

Nicht mal das eiPhone springt drauf an, ich habs versucht :-\


----------



## Manowar (7. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist aber echt nur ein Minischnipsel, wie soll das jemand erkennen? ^^




Wenn man nen Ohr für sowas hat, dann geht das 

Hab ziemlich viel Goa aufm Rechner, aber mir isses unbekannt


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. Januar 2012)

Hey, ich suche mal wieder einen Song, und zwar diesen hier:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iCe069aj7Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Leider scheint der angegebene Name nicht zu stimmen, denn alles was ebenfalls so heißt von KoRn, hört sich ganz anders an


----------



## Manowar (29. Januar 2012)

Korn wird ja immer ekliger 

http://www.amazon.de/Path-Totality-Deluxe-Korn/dp/samples/B005V1WZ10/ref=dp_tracks_all_1#disc_1


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Februar 2012)

Huhu 

-männliche, mehrköpfige Band
-Musikvideo besteht aus einer Mondreise o.ä. 
-Ruhiges Pop Lied denk ich
-Das Video ist in weißen Farben gehalten, die Figuren wirken bleich
-Ich glaube ich kenns von Pro7 Werbungen oder sowas


----------



## Beckenblockade (2. Februar 2012)

Wenns was älter is würd mir dazu jetzt spontan höchstens dieses einfallen.


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Februar 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Wenns was älter is würd mir dazu jetzt spontan höchstens dieses einfallen.




Ist nciht allzu alt, vor höchstens ein zwei Jahren war das im Radio/Fernsehen

Aber danke schonmal


----------



## Dominau (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Ich suche ein Lied, kenne jedoch keine Textzeile. Name und Interpret ist mir auch nicht bekannt.

Ich kenne aber das Video, vielleicht kennt es ja jemand 

In dem Video überfällt eine Gruppe einen Juwelier. Sie tricksen ihn aus indem sie einen Unfall vortäuschen.
Eine Frau tut so als ob sie vom Auto angefahren wird. Der Juwelier rennt raus um ihr zu helfen.
Und in der Zeit überfallen die anderen das Geschäft.

Vielleicht sagt das jemandem ja was .. 

Gruß


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (26. Februar 2012)

Einbindung buggt, von daher als Link

Klick mir

Weiß jemand, wie das Lied heißt, was von Anfag an läuft?


----------



## iShock (27. Februar 2012)

schonmal one piece ost durchforstet auf youtube ? glaub das fällt da mit rein


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

» schrieb:


> Einbindung buggt, von daher als Link
> 
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie das Lied heißt, was von Anfag an läuft?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4lMHvP3O11M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



stand übrigens in den credits ^^


----------



## JokerofDarkness (27. Februar 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> -männliche, mehrköpfige Band
> -Musikvideo besteht aus einer Mondreise o.ä.
> ...



Polarkreis 18 - Colour of Snow?


----------



## LiangZhou (4. März 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Polarkreis 18 - Colour of Snow?




Joker mein Retter 

Es war zwar Polarkreis 18 - Unendliche Sinfonie, aber ich bin Durch deinen Vorschlag drauf gekommen danke x)


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (4. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stand übrigens in den credits ^^



Fettes Danke - ich hab die Credits durchforstet, aber ich habs wohl übersehen / nicht als das Lied identifiziert^^


----------



## Smoker77 (16. März 2012)

Ich hab da n Ohrwurm und find nicht herraus wie das ding heißt. Shaz fidet auch nix.

Ihr seid aber besser wie Shaz 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/58083526/wasdas.mp3

Helft mir bitte


----------



## McGorbo (29. März 2012)

Hi,

Ich suche den Song aus diesem Trailer.


Ich sag im Vorraus schonmal danke


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2012)

Ich suche den Song aus der neuen Pro7 Comedy-Dienstag Werbung. Ich vergergesse jedesmal auf den Balken zu schauen :<

Danke im vorraus


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (30. März 2012)

@Reflox
Dürfte, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dieser hier sein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-be58fxOLvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (31. März 2012)

Ja genau der. 

Danke dir


----------



## Namosch1 (31. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-be58fxOLvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Caligola "Forgive Forget" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPJlyRv_IGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Deichkind - Leider Geil 

eins von beiden müsste es sein weiss die aktuelle grade nicht


----------



## skyline930 (5. April 2012)

Hoi,
ich suche auch ein Lied. Problem ist nur, das mir nicht eine Zeile der Lyrics einfällt. ._.
Das Lied war nicht all zu lange her in der Werbung, und hatte glaube ich im Werbungsvideo etwas mit Casino, und die Lyrics waren thematisch auch iwie darauf aufgebaut. 
Mir wills nicht einfallen! -.-

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand (trotz dieser sehr dürftigen Info) helfen kann.

HAHAH ICH HABS!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oo8OgMzS3uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. April 2012)

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/germanys-next-topmodel/video/clip/296029-coaching-mit-topmodel-erin-wasson-1.3145444/

Kennt wer das Lied ganz am Anfang? Ja bin zufällig reingezappt, ich gucke das das nicht! (Zur Klarstellung)

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Macaveli (21. April 2012)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> http://www.prosieben...sson-1.3145444/
> 
> Kennt wer das Lied ganz am Anfang? Ja bin zufällig reingezappt, ich gucke das das nicht! (Zur Klarstellung)
> 
> Danke im Vorraus.



Komm sei ehrlich du guckst dir das doch an D 

Ich denke das ist dein Song, die Passage aus GNTM beginnt im Video bei ungefähr 1:10





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MZ5hWdbHOCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Laz0rgun (23. April 2012)

Klasse, vielen Dank dir Macaveli, der Song kam mir irgendwie so bekannt vor, jetzt weiß ich auch, wieso


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. April 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Ich suche ein Lied, kenne jedoch keine Textzeile. Name und Interpret ist mir auch nicht bekannt.
> 
> Ich kenne aber das Video, vielleicht kennt es ja jemand
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fV4DiAyExN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



müsste das hier sein


----------



## Fallensteller (13. Mai 2012)

hallo buffed,

suche seit Wochen diesen Song, ich weiss weder Band namen noch den Songtitel. Das lief mal in der WoWnacht in den Pausen.
Soviel ich weiss is es noch eine Unbekannte Band. Habe sogar mittels Software (Tunatic) versucht anhand der Melodie des Liedes den Songtitel und den Bandnamen herauszufinden. Funzt auch nicht naja die DAtenbank von Tunatic is sehr wahrscheinlich nicht up to date ^^

Habe ne Mail an wowszene geschrieben mit anhang des titels aber die antworten nicht. Oder haben es übersehn keine ahnung.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcfXX8ZPZys&feature=BFa&list=LL5gUgrPte3DTQRyClFhCEZw

Vielen dank

Fallensteller

PS In dem YT video auf 480p stellen oder besser dann kann man den Text besser lesen den ich da schreibe. Naja is im das gleiche wie hier oben in diesen Post.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (14. Mai 2012)

@Fallensteller
Sollte  [font=arial, sans-serif]"A screaming symphony - future smiles"&#65279; sein,  wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.[/font]​


----------



## Alux (15. Mai 2012)

Moin liebe Buffies 

ich sucht nen Song wo ich nur den Refrain kenn, der ging so ähnlich wie the end of tomorrow oder so in der Art. 

Schon mal im Voraus danke


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (15. Mai 2012)

Hast du noch mehr Infos? Vielleicht mal'n paar Instrumente, die generelle Musikrichtung, war der Sänger ein Mann oder eine Frau?


----------



## Alux (15. Mai 2012)

Sänger ist ne Frau und ich würds in Richtung Techno einordnen, kann aber nicht genau sagen welche Gattung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. Mai 2012)

Dann suchst du höchstwahrscheinlich... das hier?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NbuSmtiJqg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (16. Mai 2012)

Jup, das isses vielen Dank


----------



## Magogan (11. Juni 2012)

Ich suche ein bestimmtes Musikstück aus dem "Star Wars"-Soundtrack, aber wie soll ich das am besten beschreiben?


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juni 2012)

die szene in der es gespielt wurde oder im welchen teil


----------



## Magogan (11. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nur, dass ich es in SWTOR im Ladebildschirm gehört habe, aber keine Ahnung, welcher "Star Wars"-Film das war ...


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Juni 2012)

Hi

Suche den song der im Jahre 2002 (so ungefähr) bei der Werbung zur Pro Sieben Sendung "Speed - time is money" benutzt wurde.
Weiss nur noch das das ganze instumental war und in richtung pop rock ging.

hab selbst schon youtube nach der werbung abgegrast aber nichts gefunden und damals gabs leider die ganzen song erkennungs apps noch nicht.

Vielleicht erinnert sich ja jemand dran oder kann mir sagen, dass das ganze nur ein jingle von charlie harper war.


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass ich es in SWTOR im Ladebildschirm gehört habe, aber keine Ahnung, welcher "Star Wars"-Film das war ...



Naja wird es dann nich das hier sein?  xD
Die Musik in SWTOR wurde speziell für das Spiel komponiert. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MxaazYPjjd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (2. Juli 2012)

Ich suche einen Soundtrack, der recht häufig zu den EM-Spielen lief. War ein separater Spot, in dem sich verschiedenste Leute immer wieder das Trikot über den Kopf gezogen haben, welcher wohl Teil der "Respect Diversity"-Kampange war, die zur EM stattfand.

Leider hab ich kein Hörbeispiel da - vielleicht kennt ihn ja trotzdem jemand.



€dit//

Hatte beim Suchen grade einen Geistesblitz und hab's auch promt gefunden 

Evaline - There There


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juli 2012)

> (19:57:27) kai: meine mutter hatte damals son lieblingslied
> (19:57:31) kai: ziemlich traurig
> (19:57:33) kai: vonem amy
> (19:57:37) kai: weisser
> (19:57:55) kai: das video war im regen und ich glaube sogar in einem batman film oder mit batmen szenen



jemand ne idee?


----------



## yves1993 (7. August 2012)

Hey

Ich suche das Lied am Ende dieses Videos (28:30) Ab dem Zitat von Benjamin Franklin





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uj97QZDez4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habs bereits mit Shazam ausprobiert, und der spuckt nur folgendes aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe Youtube und Google bereits abgekratzt aber ausser "The American Dream" kommen keine Ergebnisse :/


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

Ich suche ein Lied 

Es ist von Kollegah 

und ein Teil des Inhalts ist das die "schlampe" sein Ding in den Mund nimmt und dann nur noch *würgegeräusche* macht.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2012)

@H2O

Das ist leider im Falle eines Kollegahs nicht präzise xD Beat? Feature? Eine Line? Gib mir irgendwaaas


@yves1993

Leider garkeine Ahnung, hab Sachen von Xray Dog durchgeguckt, klingt einw enig nach deren Arbeit aber find ich nit :-/

* 
*


----------



## Shinar (23. August 2012)

Weiss jemand, wie die folgende Melodie heisst:

http://www.youtube.c...&feature=relmfu (Minute 11:08-11:15).

Ich suche sie schon seit langer Zeit. Das letzte mal lief sie mir in einem BMW-Spot über den Weg. Ich denke, dass sie sicher länger als sieben Sekunden dauert.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kRYUzRaJzM&t=3m2s

der song der ab hier gespielt wird


----------



## yves1993 (30. September 2012)

http://z0r.de/3196

Wiess einer welcher Song das ist?


----------



## Plato0n (11. Januar 2013)

Is das nicht Smack my bitch up von The prodigy ?


----------



## yves1993 (31. Januar 2013)

Ne sicher net ^^

Das würd ich kennen, und das hätte Shazam sicher auch erkannt :X


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (28. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75CmfdyhqJM 

Kennt Jemand Titel/Interpret?

&#8364;dit:// Einfügeoption buggt, von daher als Link


----------



## JuneQWE (6. Juni 2013)

» schrieb:


> https://www.youtube....h?v=75CmfdyhqJM
> 
> Kennt Jemand Titel/Interpret?
> 
> €dit:// Einfügeoption buggt, von daher als Link



Dieser Song wurde speziel für den Werbespot entwickelt


----------



## jase03 (8. Juli 2013)

http://pro7.de/auditbaran


die 2 lieder oder sinds 3??


grüße^^


----------



## EngelDoris (26. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Wer nach einem guten Hit sucht, kann hier etwas bestimmt wählen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3PRxXze54Y

LG,
Doris


----------



## Dominau (13. November 2013)

Kennt jemand das Lied/den Künstler?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l6uiTcUhS9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hoffe es wurde nicht extra für den Werbespot aufgenommen, denn es geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
Stehe echt auf solche Stimmen.


----------



## Jordin (2. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand von euch wie der Song aus dem aktuellen Werbespot zu "Call of Duty" (Ghosts? [könnte aber auch nen anderes game sein]) heißt?
Hab den nur ganz kurz gehört; singt ne Frau ("Oh-ohohoh-Oh"), glaub ich.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (9. Dezember 2013)

Das sollte das hier sein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nU9Wyio8fMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## callahan123 (9. Dezember 2013)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Lied/den Künstler?
> 
> 
> hoffe es wurde nicht extra für den Werbespot aufgenommen, denn es geht mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf.
> Stehe echt auf solche Stimmen.



Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Joe Cocker ist. 
Wenn nicht - der singt genau SO!


----------



## Jordin (12. Dezember 2013)

» schrieb:


> Das sollte das hier sein
> 
> Eminem - Survival



Genau das war's. Danke auch an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Dead-Eternity (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallöchen liebe Community,

ich suche kein Song sondern ein Klavierstück aus dem Film Star Trek: Into Darkness,
kommt ab 10:16 als die Eltern ihre kleine Tochter besuchen gehen   
Hab schon im Internet gesucht und Shazam ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg   
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, würde das gerne mal daheim spielen   

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende,
lg D-E


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2013)

Dead-Eternity schrieb:


> Hallöchen liebe Community,
> 
> ich suche kein Song sondern ein Klavierstück aus dem Film Star Trek: Into Darkness,
> kommt ab 10:16 als die Eltern ihre kleine Tochter besuchen gehen
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfP6o-61e2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dead-Eternity (28. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh so wundervoll die Musik   
Vielen lieben Dank Wynn!   

Lg D-E


----------



## Rhokan (11. Mai 2014)

Hey,

suche den Song der in folgendem Video *klick* bei 7:20 gespielt wird, wäre echt nett wenn jemand weiss wie der heisst!


----------

